# Urban Decay Oz the Great & Powerful Palette



## coffeecardigan (Jan 18, 2013)

Just in time to break my no-buy, Urban decay is releasing two gorgeous Oz palettes late January!  Priced at $49, these palettes come with a lip and eye pencil.  What do you think?  Image from A Model Recommends.


----------



## puppyluv (Jan 18, 2013)

!I love the idea of them, but I'm not sure if I really need one... BUT I know I'm getting an Ulta gift card for my birthday on Sunday plus I have a friends and family 20% off postcard that starts on the 27th SO it is going to be really hard to resist!


----------



## coffeecardigan (Jan 18, 2013)

I just got that card, too!  But mine excludes Urban Decay. A pox on Ulta's coupons! ;-)


----------



## JustJenessa (Jan 19, 2013)

They both look pretty, I'm obsessed with urban decay shadows so chances of me buying one is high. I just don't know which one I like better yet.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 20, 2013)

I think that I will be buying both!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AngelWings X (Jan 20, 2013)

Too many tame colors for me!


----------



## Suzy<3makeup (Jan 21, 2013)

Yeah I expected one of the pallets to have crazy vivid colors and the other one to just have pretty girly colors. I love urban decay but I think I may pass on this one...not what I expected.


----------



## coffeecardigan (Jan 21, 2013)

I need to see swatches!  Some photos of the palettes look unremarkable, but others look super interesting and unlike anything I have.  The Glinda palette looks like a better original Feminine palette... springy and light.


----------



## Meshybelle (Jan 21, 2013)

Blah! I'm passing.


----------



## ultajunkie (Jan 21, 2013)

I adore Urban Decay palettes. I have read a press releases on these from various beauty bloggers. Even though the colors are not as wild or interesting as I might like I am definitely going to get a close look at these and sad to say, I will probably be sucked in to purchasing both due to packaging and the fact that I love, love, love limited edition palettes for some reason. They know my weaknesses  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katlyne (Jan 21, 2013)

$49 EACH?!?!?!? yeah, as much as I want them soooooooooo badly. my wallet can't handle that right now.


----------



## aquaeyes77 (Jan 21, 2013)

Boy.. this kind of sucks. I wish they would have made an "Oz" palette similar to that of their Alice In Wonderland palette they put out a few years ago with an Emerald city pop up ect. and tons of rainbow "Oz inspired" eyeshadow colors. That would have been awesome and so much fun. Instead they give people this? it's alright, but I expect more presentation and imagination from a hip funky brand like Urban Decay.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *aquaeyes77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Boy.. this kind of sucks. I wish they would have made an "Oz" palette similar to that of their Alice In Wonderland palette they put out a few years ago with an Emerald city pop up ect. and tons of rainbow "Oz inspired" eyeshadow colors. That would have been awesome and so much fun. Instead they give people this? it's alright, but I expect more presentation and imaginatiion from a hip funky brand like Urban Decay.


 YES! that's EXACTLY was I was expecting from an Oz palette...not these soft pastel bawring colors


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 21, 2013)

i really like it.. considering that we get a REUSABLE beautiful PALETTE, POP OUT EYE SHADOWS (which you can switch it around if you have Urban Decay's newer eyeshadow packaging), an eyeliner, and a lip pencil.. the value is way beyond amazing! count me in to get both of these limited edition sets!!


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 21, 2013)

This didn't pop to me at all. Where is the red ruby slippers and the bright colors from munchkinland? As someone who owns the Alice palette, this really lacks to me.


----------



## xlisaa (Jan 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This didn't pop to me at all. Where is the red ruby slippers and the bright colors from munchkinland? As someone who owns the Alice palette, this really lacks to me.


That's how I feel too. It's a great value and all, but if the colors aren't too appealing, there's no point in spending money on something that you probably won't use. I wish UD would have released bright colors for this collection.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *xlisaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's how I feel too. It's a great value and all, but if the colors aren't too appealing, there's no point in spending money on something that you probably won't use. I wish UD would have released bright colors for this collection.


 Agreed, maybe a palette w bright colors and one w softer ones


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 22, 2013)

LOL hub saw it and said "Maybe they use that one (the one on the left) on the scarecrow"


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 22, 2013)

lmao


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 22, 2013)

i wish that there were more fun shades too buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut I'm pretty sure that some of us are still going to get it even if they aren't too excited for it.. lols


----------



## AddisonElinor (Jan 22, 2013)

I totally agree. I know the colors aren't super 'poppy,' but I'm still kind of in to them. If nothing else, they're nice neutral colors and you can always fill the palette up with other colors. 
Since they're based on the witches makeup in the film itself, I can kind of see why they're not the usual fun colors from UD. I do agree that they could have added another palette based on another facet of the movie with more 'fun' colors, but I don't think that this is the worst. 
That's just my opinion, though. To each their own  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## Meshybelle (Jan 22, 2013)

These palettes make no sense to me. They really should have gone more fun and vivid with the colors. I know it's supposed to be geared to the Witch's makeup, but I'm not even seeing that in this collection, and wasn't she a bit green and sickly looking? Who want's to look like that? lol. Not one of their best ideas. But you can't win them all.


----------



## JamieRene (Jan 22, 2013)

I've never had any products from UD, and I REALLY wish I'd bought the Alice in Wonderland Book of Shadows a few years back, but I wasn't in the know until it was too late. Anyway, I am really excited about these palettes. I'll only be able to afford one, since they're $50 each, so I've decided to purchase Glinda when it comes out. I hope it lives up to all the hype I've heard about UD (mainly via the Naked Palettes).


----------



## ultajunkie (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm wondering if the palettes aren't more pop color filled because of the semi recently released vice palette which has a lot of pop colors. I purchased the Vice palette and I have to say I haven't used it all that much. The colors that are super bright and pigmented and some of them really have massive fallout which for me is a bummer as I have to apply foundation and all that before I do my eyes or I just feel confused.


----------



## coffeecardigan (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieRene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've never had any products from UD, and I REALLY wish I'd bought the Alice in Wonderland Book of Shadows a few years back, but I wasn't in the know until it was too late. Anyway, I am really excited about these palettes. I'll only be able to afford one, since they're $50 each, so I've decided to purchase Glinda when it comes out. I hope it lives up to all the hype I've heard about UD (mainly via the Naked Palettes).


 Be careful!  I got into Urban Decay last year and I've been addicted ever since!   You may want to wait for Temptalia's reviews and swatches so you can see which palette would suit you best.  That's what I'm doing, anyway.  I keep going back and forth!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jan 23, 2013)

Personally, I'm loving that these come in the reusable palettes and that I can switch and swap other colors.  I've got too many palettes where I use only a few colors, so a customizable palette really appeals to me. 

At first Glinda didn't appeal to me, but the pictures Temptalia has up made me reconsider.  Will wait for swatches though.


----------



## xlisaa (Jan 23, 2013)

These are on their website now if you're interested in them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JustJenessa (Jan 23, 2013)

These palettes are now available on the Urban Decay website. Just in time for payday tomorrow oh boy. I definitely have my eye on Glinda.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 23, 2013)

Im waiting to get both set on Sephora.. I think that I have a couple of gift certificates.. I think  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ultajunkie (Jan 23, 2013)

Just ordered both palettes on the website. I cannot wait to receive them. I missed out on Alice in Wonderland and was sooo disappointed.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 23, 2013)

> Just ordered both palettes on the website. I cannot wait to receive them. I missed out on Alice in Wonderland and was sooo disappointed.


 Swatches when you get them please! I have a couple of their pop out eye shadows with their original buildable palette so i'll probably be switching things around when I get them.. How exciting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i hope that you will LOVE 'em


----------



## ultajunkie (Jan 23, 2013)

Absolutely I will swatch them all and post pics so everyone who is interested can see. I hope that UD comes out with a great spring/summer collection. Fingers crossed


----------



## Antidentite (Jan 23, 2013)

Has Sephora confirmed they are going to sell them?  I would prefer to purchase through them but I want Theodora so bad I might have to purchase it nowwwww.


----------



## Meshybelle (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ultajunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm wondering if the palettes aren't more pop color filled because of the semi recently released vice palette which has a lot of pop colors. I purchased the Vice palette and I have to say I haven't used it all that much. The colors that are super bright and pigmented and some of them really have massive fallout which for me is a bummer as I have to apply foundation and all that before I do my eyes or I just feel confused.


 I was wondering the same thing. I was all set to buy the Vice palette and I had only seen it online and in a catalogue. When I got to Sephora and seen it in person I changed my mind. I KNEW it was gonna have major fallout.


----------



## puppyluv (Jan 23, 2013)

> Has Sephora confirmed they are going to sell them?Â  I would prefer to purchase through them but I want Theodora so bad I might have to purchase it nowwwww.


 My Sephora had them out last week! Not sure if they were supposed to or not though haha. I read somewhere that they are releasing them in Ulta and Sephora on the 25th. I'm holding out til then because I have a gift card to Ulta and a Friends and Family coupon that starts on the 27th.


----------



## ultajunkie (Jan 23, 2013)

> My Sephora had them out last week! Not sure if they were supposed to or not though haha. I read somewhere that they are releasing them in Ulta and Sephora on the 25th. I'm holding out til then because I have a gift card to Ulta and a Friends and Family coupon that starts on the 27th.


 Beware the FF coupon as usually UD products are excluded. It makes,me so sad. I don't buy a lot of drugstore makeup from Ulta and all the stuff I do buy is always excluded from those coupons.


----------



## puppyluv (Jan 23, 2013)

What?!? It doesn't say that prestige cosmetics are excluded like it usually does so I thought for sure I could use it! I am going there tonight so I will be sure to ask. If not then that sucks!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 23, 2013)

> Has Sephora confirmed they are going to sell them?Â  I would prefer to purchase through them but I want Theodora so bad I might have to purchase it nowwwww.


 Sephora will be selling them but idk when.. Im waiting too but oh goodness.. I might just tell my bf to get them on Urban Decay's website xD


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 23, 2013)

Kelly @ vampyvarnish.com just posted up a review  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Hellocat4 (Jan 23, 2013)

I didn't even know abt this, but now I think I'm going to have to get it. The Theodora palette is beautiful.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 23, 2013)

> I didn't even know abt this, but now I think I'm going to have to get it. The Theodora palette is beautiful.


 Especially with the red lip pencil  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> gorgeous


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jan 23, 2013)

Anyone know when these will be online @ Sephora? They keep saying early February for stores, but nothing about online. I'm so tempted to just buy from UD right now, but I kinda want my points!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone know when these will be online @ Sephora? They keep saying early February for stores, but nothing about online. I'm so tempted to just buy from UD right now, but I kinda want my points!


 Totally how I'm feeling now =/ late Jan/early Feb.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jan 23, 2013)

I just saw the swatches and while they look great, I'm not as excited now..boo. I'll probably still try and pick up Glinda .. was that right?..lol


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 23, 2013)

Temptalia just posted up a review of the Glinda palette  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> I just saw the swatches and while they look great, I'm not as excited now..boo. I'll probably still try and pick up Glinda .. was that right?..lol


----------



## BagLady (Jan 23, 2013)

I so don't need more eyeshadows or palettes but I love the Theodora palette. I'm pretty sure I'll buy it once it's on Sephora's site!


----------



## lovepink (Jan 23, 2013)

I said I did not want these but after seeing Temptalia's Glinda swatches and Karen of Makeup and Beauty Blog's of Theodora's I WANT THEM both!  Curses!


----------



## xlisaa (Jan 23, 2013)

After seeing Temptalia's swatches of Theodora, I want it! I already have so many neutrals, but uggggggh it looks so nice &gt;.&gt;


----------



## SnowLeopard (Jan 24, 2013)

I'll buy both of them. I don't mind that the shadows are not all bright bc I have Vice and plan on getting the new Urban Ammo. I am going to wait until the next time there's a sale. Ulta's next sale excludes UD, but Sephora Chic Week and UD's spring FF were in last April and March if I remember.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 24, 2013)

so who is getting these palette(s) and which one(s) are you planning to pick up?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JustJenessa (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm definitely going to get Glinda. I saw swatches and was sold after that. I'm just waiting for Sephora to get it online since I don't live near a store.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jan 24, 2013)

I LOVE the Theodora lip pencil but out of the entire palette the only eyeshadow I could see myself using frequently would be Spell, and that's only half of a shadow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## coffeecardigan (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> so who is getting these palette(s) and which one(s) are you planning to pick up?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I am getting Glinda once it hits Sephora.  I am intrigued by the iridescent shadows, but the glittery duo freaks me out.  Argh, I have so much UD... BOS4, both Nakeds, both Funs, and Smoked.  (Granted, I won the Smoked and the Fun, but still.)   Glinda is just too pretty for me to pass up!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 24, 2013)

> I am getting Glinda once it hits Sephora. Â I am intrigued by the iridescent shadows, but the glittery duo freaks me out. Â Argh, I have so much UD... BOS4, both Nakeds, both Funs, and Smoked. Â (Granted, I won the Smoked and the Fun, but still.) Â  Glinda is just too pretty for me to pass up!


 Lols tell me about it &gt;.&lt; i have a lot of urban decay palettes too (hopefully I can post my makeup collection soon once my bf &amp; i get the alex drawer at ikea) but it seems like I can never have enough of them :/ especially Urban Decay since I love them so muuuch! Do you think that you'll pick up Theodora later on before they stop selling it??


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 24, 2013)

> I LOVE the Theodora lip pencil but out of the entire palette the only eyeshadow I could see myself using frequently would be Spell, and that's only half of a shadow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Im pretty sure that at least someone will try to sell the lip pencil alone (at a ridiculous price) ..


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 24, 2013)

> I'm definitely going to get Glinda. I saw swatches and was sold after that. I'm just waiting for Sephora to get it online since I don't live near a store.


 Im also waiting for Sephora!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> any time nowwww.. Haha


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Im pretty sure that at least someone will try to sell the lip pencil alone (at a ridiculous price) ..


 Maybe I can convince my mum she needs the palette and then nab Spell and the lip pencil for myself haha. She does keep asking me to teach her how to do her eyeshadow and she loves browns..


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Maybe I can convince my mum she needs the palette and then nab Spell and the lip pencil for myself haha. She does keep asking me to teach her how to do her eyeshadow and she loves browns..


 yeaaaah! try that then ;D haha


----------



## coffeecardigan (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lols tell me about it &gt;.&lt; i have a lot of urban decay palettes too (hopefully I can post my makeup collection soon once my bf &amp; i get the alex drawer at ikea) but it seems like I can never have enough of them :/ especially Urban Decay since I love them so muuuch! Do you think that you'll pick up Theodora later on before they stop selling it??


How are you reading my mind?!  I was just talking to my husband about the Ikea Alex!  Makeup Soul Sisters, that's it. ;-)  I think I will pass on Theodora, as I have so many browns and greens already! 

By the way, Sephora will sell these on the January 27th!  (Got the info from their Facebook page.)


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jan 24, 2013)

> How are you reading my mind?!Â  I was just talking to my husband about the Ikea Alex!Â  Makeup Soul Sisters, that's it. ;-)Â  I think I will pass on Theodora, as I have so many browns and greens already!Â  By the way, Sephora will sell these on the January 27th!Â  (Got the info from their Facebook page.)


 Since I made VIB, I have those free shipping and 10% off coupons. I'll place an order for Glinda and get it on the great promos they have! Maybe cash in my 275 points for another reward, if there's anything that strikes my fancy lol. After looking at swatches again(!) and seeing the colors applied, I'm back on board! Thank goodness it's about time to do my taxes..I know where I'll be spending a chunk of my money lol.


----------



## BagLady (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> How are you reading my mind?!  I was just talking to my husband about the Ikea Alex!  Makeup Soul Sisters, that's it. ;-)  I think I will pass on Theodora, as I have so many browns and greens already!
> ...


 Thanks for the info.  Can't wait to pick one up (and earn some points).


----------



## coffeecardigan (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Since I made VIB, I have those free shipping and 10% off coupons. I'll place an order for Glinda and get it on the great promos they have! Maybe cash in my 275 points for another reward, if there's anything that strikes my fancy lol.
> 
> After looking at swatches again(!) and seeing the colors applied, I'm back on board! Thank goodness it's about time to do my taxes..I know where I'll be spending a chunk of my money lol.


 I have those coupons, too!  And yes, thanks for reminding me about tax refunds.... you enabler! ;-)  Which palette do you like best?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jan 24, 2013)

> I have those coupons, too! Â And yes, thanks for reminding me about tax refunds.... you enabler! ;-) Â Which palette do you like best?


 Glinda! While I like the other one, I think I have enough similar colors and I was thinking of other UD palettes I want to jump on that might be better suited for me lol. Yes, tax time is almost here and I'm setting aside some "me money." After all, I worked all year for that rebate!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> How are you reading my mind?!  I was just talking to my husband about the Ikea Alex!  Makeup Soul Sisters, that's it. ;-)  I think I will pass on Theodora, as I have so many browns and greens already!
> ...


 heeeeeyy ;D haha hopefully you get it! it looks really good and sturdy to store a loooot of makeup! i think that I'm only getting it for the lip pencil.. but also because it's limited edition  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> YAY! thank you so much.. i'm excited hehe


----------



## satojoko (Jan 24, 2013)

Temptalia already has swatches of these up. For me, this is yet another Urban Decay product that I wouldn't touch with a 10 foot pole. They really need to start doing something different - and better - instead of churning out the same old crap. There is nothing special or sophisticated about their products. These palettes are a tacky bloody snore......


----------



## ultajunkie (Jan 24, 2013)

Why do you think they're tacky?


----------



## coffeecardigan (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> heeeeeyy ;D haha hopefully you get it! it looks really good and sturdy to store a loooot of makeup! i think that I'm only getting it for the lip pencil.. but also because it's limited edition  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> YAY! thank you so much.. i'm excited hehe


 I've tried to find the Alex on Craigslist, but to no avail.  Oh well!  Darin and I love Ikea-- it's so fun to dream about 'real' organization!


----------



## ultajunkie (Jan 24, 2013)

I am purchasing an Alex this weekend! I cannot wait to get organized in one area


----------



## coffeecardigan (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Glinda! While I like the other one, I think I have enough similar colors and I was thinking of other UD palettes I want to jump on that might be better suited for me lol.
> 
> Yes, tax time is almost here and I'm setting aside some "me money." After all, I worked all year for that rebate!


 I prefer the Glinda, too.  I've been really into light/airy/pastels lately.  I can't wait to pair these shadows with colors from the Maybelline Vivid lipstick line!  A fun contrast.


----------



## coffeecardigan (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ultajunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I am purchasing an Alex this weekend! I cannot wait to get organized in one area


 If you can, post pictures! I'd love to see how you organize it.


----------



## ultajunkie (Jan 24, 2013)

> If you can, post pictures! I'd love to see how you organize it.Â


 Will do! I have wanted one for over a year  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## coffeecardigan (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ultajunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Will do! I have wanted one for over a year


 I've wanted it for a while now, too.  Part of me hates to jump on the bandwagon, but it seems to work for so many people!  (I was the five-year-old who boycotted Barbies because they were "too common.")


----------



## ultajunkie (Jan 24, 2013)

> I've wanted it for a while now, too. Â Part of me hates to jump on the bandwagon, but it seems to work for so many people! Â (I was the five-year-old who boycotted Barbies because they were "too common.")


 I'm just tired of getting plastic 3 drawer organizers from Target. I have 2 in the bathroom I use as a makeup room. They take up a lot of space and leave little room for collection expansion. This way I should have room to expand and it will look nicer. I wish they made it in black as I'd prefer that color. Ah well...


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 24, 2013)

> I've tried to find the Alex on Craigslist, but to no avail. Â Oh well! Â Darin and I love Ikea-- it's so fun to dream about 'real' organization! Â


 My bf tried craigslist for me too! Haha no bandwagon at all.. Whatever works then it shall be it! My friend Lexy (missglammygirl) has her alex drawer up in the organization thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it will definitely store all of my urban decay palettes all in one ;D oooh yes more palettes haha (like these 2)


----------



## audiophilekate (Jan 25, 2013)

I like the Glinda palette, but $49 seems kind of expensive, especially for something that looks so small.  I've never tried or purchased any of Urban Decay's make up (yet), mainly because of the price.


----------



## coffeecardigan (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like the Glinda palette, but $49 seems kind of expensive, especially for something that looks so small.  I've never tried or purchased any of Urban Decay's make up (yet), mainly because of the price.


 I totally understand!  I am relatively new to the brand, and before I tried it I thought there was no way it was worth the money!  Obviously I changed my tune. 



  You may want to try the Deluxe or Sustainable palette, as they are on sale for under $20 on Ulta's website!


----------



## coffeecardigan (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My bf tried craigslist for me too! Haha no bandwagon at all.. Whatever works then it shall be it! My friend Lexy (missglammygirl) has her alex drawer up in the organization thread
> 
> ...


 I checked her out, thanks!  It's always interesting and highly helpful to see how others organize.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I checked her out, thanks!  It's always interesting and highly helpful to see how others organize.


 definitely! tell me if you do get it though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i'll message you when I get mine updated ;D


----------



## audiophilekate (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I totally understand!  I am relatively new to the brand, and before I tried it I thought there was no way it was worth the money!  Obviously I changed my tune.
> 
> ...


 Oooh!  $20 is way more reasonable!  Thank you!


----------



## Hellocat4 (Jan 25, 2013)

I wish I never saw this thread. Of course I broke down, and had to purchase this yesterday. Ugh, as if I need anymore makeup. I'm a huge fan of oz- I loved reading the books when I was a kid. I also love ud eye shadow, so I had no choice but to buy this. I did get Theodora, and I cannot wait to get my hands on it! Of course I had to buy some primer potion as well, to bring my order to over $50 so I could get free shipping. Tax was over $5.


----------



## coffeecardigan (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Hellocat4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I wish I never saw this thread. Of course I broke down, and had to purchase this yesterday. Ugh, as if I need anymore makeup. I'm a huge fan of oz- I loved reading the books when I was a kid. I also love ud eye shadow, so I had no choice but to buy this. I did get Theodora, and I cannot wait to get my hands on it!


 I feel your pain!  I do NOT need this, but Glinda is so gosh darn pretty.  I have been wanting a customizable UD palette for a while, too. I hope you love it-- come back and tell us how you and Theodora got along!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel your pain!  I do NOT need this, but Glinda is so gosh darn pretty.  I have been wanting a customizable UD palette for a while, too. I hope you love it-- come back and tell us how you and Theodora got along!


 the customizable UD palettes are fun but it could get pricey.. =) 

Original Value: $108 (w/out shipping and tax) What I Paid: $75.18!!!!! (w/ shipping and tax so I saved $32.82)   I got the original BYOP w/ 

Walk of Shame 
Last Call

Woodstock

Stray Dog

Mildew

Haight


----------



## coffeecardigan (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> the customizable UD palettes are fun but it could get pricey.. =)
> ...


 How'd you do that?  Color me impressed!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How'd you do that?  Color me impressed!


 code + ebates at beauty.com =] they didn't have a variety of selection at that time but I still love all of the shades ;D


----------



## hindsighting (Jan 25, 2013)

So I had talked myself out of getting these but my Sephora had one of each on display and Glinda is gorgeous. I thought I would get Theodora but upon seeing them in person I definitely prefer Glinda.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 25, 2013)

We feel like weâ€™ve been keeping the biggest secret in the entire universe. And, we donâ€™t have to be quiet anymore! Which witch are YOU? Introducing, the Glinda and Theodora Palettes from Urban Decay inspired by Disneyâ€™s Oz The Great and Powerful!! The first time we partnered with Disney, the Alice in Wonderland Palettes sold out within days and some people didnâ€™t even use them so as to preserve their precious packaging. So THIS TIME, we thought it would be genius to feature them inside a Build Your Own Palette! That way, you can keep reusing the package forever by adding and removing whatever shades you want!! Each palette features 8 exclusive eyeshadows, a â€œget the lookâ€ card featuring a look from her character, a travel-size 24/7 Eye Pencil and a full-size Super Saturated Lip Color. A screaming deal for just $49 (a SSLC is $19 at retail, so youâ€™re getting all those shadows for just $30!), get them while you can before theyâ€™re sold out! Available now on urbandecay.com  in stores 2/1.

 ​ Official images from Urban Decay.​  ​ 

​  ​ 

 

​ 

​ 


​ 

 

​


----------



## coffeecardigan (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I had talked myself out of getting these but my Sephora had one of each on display and Glinda is gorgeous. I thought I would get Theodora but upon seeing them in person I definitely prefer Glinda.


 Me too!  Such perfect colors for spring!


----------



## katlyne (Jan 25, 2013)

After seeing them swatched I want BOTH!!!!!!!!!!!! a moment of silence please for my bank account....


----------



## pinkrosie93 (Jan 25, 2013)

Hmmm they seem pretty but I think $49 is too much =( The Naked palettes seems like way better deals for $50. But I guess the lip liner makes it more expensive? idk lol xD


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Jan 25, 2013)

I kinda want both, but mostly because I want individual colors from each. I want Toranda and the greens, but the browns in Theodora don't really do anything for me. I'm trying to justify purchasing Glinda, but most of the colors I don't think I will use. If I stop by Ulta and they have one, then maybe I'll pick it up since I have $14 in rewards points or whatever. I would have ordered it right away from UD, but I don't want to buy anything else to get the free shipping, and $5 off doesn't cover shipping... so they lost that sale. But eh, I wanted them right away, but now I'm kinda getting away from it. I would rather just find dupes of the actual colors I want.


----------



## LAtPoly (Jan 25, 2013)

I've accepted my fate: I collect most of UD's palette's - unless they are all dups (e.g. the new Fun/Fem/Dangerous palettes).  And I love my stash! I have so many singles + palettes between the different sales...it's both awesome and embarrassing: Naked, Naked 2, BOS IV, 15th Anniversary, Vice, Smoked, Vegan, Fun I, Preen, Feminine I, Rollergirl, and the old Midnight Cowboy palette.  (But, _most_ of the palettes I bought on sale!)

I'm going to get both.  Ho hum. I like them both and the lip pencil seals the deal since I have all the colors thanks to UD's Black Friday promo.  

That said, I'm waiting until they show up at Sephora.  I'll make two online orders and add one of those Sephora Twist-tie wannabes to make it over $50 - then I can get 6 samples + whatever promo and 100pt perks that catch my fancy.  And I'll be about 1/3rd of the way towards VIB for 2014!  (Okay, maybe slightly _more_ than 1/3rd since I ordered bath lovelies for my b-day that is coming up.)

The only thing I'm wondering is...should I wait and see them in person at Sephorsa because sometimes my local Sephora has good 100pt perks!  (Case in point: I got the NARS lip pencil before it came out in the IT Kits and multiple Benefit minis from them!)  And I'll be near there _on_ my birthday...

-L


----------



## lovepink (Jan 25, 2013)

I am going to Sephora tomorrow to see if they have them in store!  Plus the sales people are super nice at the one I go to and if I ask about it, they will check in the back and most times let you buy it if it is there (excluding if the manufactuer has restrictions about it)!  Fingers crossed!


----------



## xlisaa (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am going to Sephora tomorrow to see if they have them in store!  Plus the sales people are super nice at the one I go to and if I ask about it, they will check in the back and most times let you buy it if it is there (excluding if the manufactuer has restrictions about it)!  Fingers crossed!


I went to a few stores today. They had them in, but they were not allowed to take it out from the back at all. They said that they received a strict notice with the shipment stating that they are not allowed to sell any until January 30th in store, until they put up the display.

They said that the release was so big for the Alice in Wonderland was so big that they sold out from selling it from stock in the back that when the display was put up, there were no more palettes left (which I totally remember).

Normally, my local Sephora stores are fine with selling items before the display is put out &amp; once they have it in, but they said if they did for this, the store would be in trouble?


----------



## lovepink (Jan 25, 2013)

Aww that's sad, but understandable!  Thank you for sharing.  I will make a note to go stalk my Sephora on 1/30/13.  I may feel a cough coming on that would prevent me from getting to work before the mall opens...



> Originally Posted by *xlisaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I went to a few stores today. They had them in, but they were not allowed to take it out from the back at all. They said that they received a strict notice with the shipment stating that they are not allowed to sell any until January 30th in store, until they put up the display.
> 
> ...


----------



## katlyne (Jan 26, 2013)

I wan't them both!!! I want to order them online but I don't want to have to add anything to get free shipping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> dangittt. I wonder if my JcPenny's Sephora is going to have them....but they never sent in my points from my last purchase... &gt;:l


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 26, 2013)

I went to Ulta last week looking to buy the Vice Palette and I heard they stopped carrying it...I was devastated! lol I had been given the Naked Palettes from my hubby for Christmas and was now looking for a bright, zany, color-popping palette. I was told by an lady from Ulta that the Oz palettes were coming out soon, and if I was interested in bright colors like the Vice, that these would be perfect for me....I was so excited, but now that I've seen them, I'm thinking...um....bright and vibrant as the Vice? I really don't think so. :-/

Don't get me wrong, they're pretty, but I agree with beautymadn3ss, they're just soft, pastely and boring-ish. Since I have Naked 1 and 2, I can't justify buying these. Phooey lol

I want them to bring back Vice! &lt;3 or bright out some brighter Oz colors! I thought for sure Oz would have some crazy colors in it.


----------



## lovepink (Jan 26, 2013)

You can buy the vice palette on sephora.com 

I was at Ulta today and asked about the Oz palettes and they have them but cannot begin selling them until 1/30.  I am hoping Sephora.com will have them tomorrow and I will probably order them through there plus the sale UD eyeliners and then the Josie Maran 500 point gift!



> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I went to Ulta last week looking to buy the Vice Palette and I heard they stopped carrying it...I was devastated! lol I had been given the Naked Palettes from my hubby for Christmas and was now looking for a bright, zany, color-popping palette. I was told by an lady from Ulta that the Oz palettes were coming out soon, and if I was interested in bright colors like the Vice, that these would be perfect for me....I was so excited, but now that I've seen them, I'm thinking...um....bright and vibrant as the Vice? I really don't think so. :-/
> 
> ...


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You can buy the vice palette on sephora.com or urbandecay.com
> 
> I was at Ulta today and asked about the Oz palettes and they have them but cannot begin selling them until 1/30.  I am hoping Sephora.com will have them tomorrow and I will probably order them through there plus the sale UD eyeliners and then the Josie Maran 500 point gift!


Hrm...I looked on Urban Decay earlier and typed in Vice and it didn't come up....I may be nuts and totally not seeing it lol

Thank yoooou though, if they do in fact have it, I'm so totally buying it, no question about it. &lt;3


----------



## xlisaa (Jan 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wan't them both!!! I want to order them online but I don't want to have to add anything to get free shipping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> dangittt. I wonder if my JcPenny's Sephora is going to have them....but they never sent in my points from my last purchase... &gt;:l


I think JCPenney Sephora locations might have it since some of them are having an event where you get a makeover with the purchase of the palettes next month.


----------



## xlisaa (Jan 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You can buy the vice palette on sephora.com
> 
> I was at Ulta today and asked about the Oz palettes and they have them but cannot begin selling them until 1/30.  I am hoping Sephora.com will have them tomorrow and I will probably order them through there plus the sale UD eyeliners and then the Josie Maran 500 point gift!


So I guess both Sephora and Ulta has a restriction from UD to not sell it until they all have displays out. The Josie Maran 500 pt perk is tempting!


----------



## xlisaa (Jan 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hrm...I looked on Urban Decay earlier and typed in Vice and it didn't come up....I may be nuts and totally not seeing it lol
> ...


Erhm.. urbandecay.com doesn't seem to have it anymore. You should get it from sephora.com since you get points for your purchases!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *xlisaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Erhm.. urbandecay.com doesn't seem to have it anymore. You should get it from sephora.com since you get points for your purchases!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oh yes ma'am! Making plans to do that already!


----------



## coffeecardigan (Jan 26, 2013)

I am hoping to snag that UD pencil set, too!  I used up most of my points for the Holiday NARS perk, so I won't be able to get the Josie Maran.


----------



## lovepink (Jan 27, 2013)

It's a great deal!  I initally did not want to order it because I thought I had most of the colors, but checked the stash and zero will be my only dupe!  I had just used my points on the Tarte perk, then they came out with the Nars!  I have been hoarding points hoping for a good one!

I wonder if the sets will be available at midnight or what.  I am worried by the time I get up tomorrow all the Oz palettes will be sold out!



> Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am hoping to snag that UD pencil set, too!  I used up most of my points for the Holiday NARS perk, so I won't be able to get the Josie Maran.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Jan 27, 2013)

I bought two of the UD Smoked pencils sets, one from the UD FF in October and the second from Sephora after Christmas it was on sale for $24 with an extra 20% off sale. It's a great buy I hope they rerelease Mainline at some point. I probably have about ten pencils in Zero now but thats ok bc I go through them. I called my Ulta they said they don't have the Oz Palettes yet but they might be on the truck Wednesday.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am hoping to snag that UD pencil set, too!  I used up most of my points for the Holiday NARS perk, so I won't be able to get the Josie Maran.


 urban decay pencils are awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> tell me what else you're gonna snag up!


----------



## lovepink (Jan 27, 2013)

Oz palettes are up on Sephora.com.  It is 12:03am PST where I am and I ordered them!

I was not able to get the Josie Maran gift as I had a 10% off VIB coupon and with the coupon I saved $12.22 and was short 8 points!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 27, 2013)

i just ordered both on sephora 




 yay! &lt;3


----------



## Yeti (Jan 27, 2013)

Thank you for the heads up, lovepink! I wouldn't have thought to check Sephora today.


----------



## coffeecardigan (Jan 27, 2013)

It's official!  Ordered the Glinda, the Smoked eye pencil set, and instead of using my 10%, I opted for the YSL lipstick.  Oof, I hope I don't regret saving 7 bucks!  Don't let me buy anything else!  



  I love this thread too much. Hee hee


----------



## LAtPoly (Jan 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's official!  Ordered the Glinda, the Smoked eye pencil set, and instead of using my 10%, I opted for the YSL lipstick.  Oof, I hope I don't regret saving 7 bucks!  Don't let me buy anything else!
> 
> ...


 I ordered'em too!  Broke them up into two orders by adding a $1.50 hair-tie.  On both orders I nabbed the Amore Pacific 100 pt sample (I love that brand and _if _I ever used up all my face samples I'd only buy them and/or Murad). I also grabbed the old VIB Tarte promo and the VIB Lancome Lash Trio.  Looking forward to my stash.

I received the YSL lippie in a previous order and was unhappy with the coverage and texture - it looked sickly on me and I think the color should have worked.  I'll prefer and stick to my Burberry Lip Mists.


----------



## katlyne (Jan 27, 2013)

Just ordered Glinda!! and the .80 cent body wash caps were finally back in stock. so I bought two. I COULDN'T HELP MYSELF!! I don't have any colors like it. and I moved the total from my savings to my checking account. and thats ALL I'll spend on makeup. which sucks. cuz I had wanted to do a "whats new at the drugstore" video for my blog and youtube :/


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I ordered'em too!  *Broke them up into two orders* by adding a $1.50 hair-tie.  On both orders I nabbed the Amore Pacific 100 pt sample (I love that brand and _if _I ever used up all my face samples I'd only buy them and/or Murad). I also grabbed the old VIB Tarte promo and the VIB Lancome Lash Trio.  Looking forward to my stash.


 That's what I do all the time, orders of $50 for free shipping + more freebies XD



> Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's official!  Ordered the Glinda, the Smoked eye pencil set, and instead of using my 10%, *I opted for the YSL lipstick.  Oof, I hope I don't regret saving 7 bucks!*  Don't let me buy anything else!
> 
> ...


 You won't that lippie is gorge! And it's super moisturizing on my  lips I LOVE it!


----------



## coffeecardigan (Jan 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's what I do all the time, orders of $50 for free shipping + more freebies XD
> 
> You won't that lippie is gorge! And it's super moisturizing on my  lips I LOVE it!


 Oh, good!  I am glad you liked it-- I've never tried YSL before.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Jan 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, good!  I am glad you liked it-- I've never tried YSL before.


 Me neither until that one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## coffeecardigan (Jan 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I ordered'em too!  Broke them up into two orders by adding a $1.50 hair-tie.  On both orders I nabbed the Amore Pacific 100 pt sample (I love that brand and _if _I ever used up all my face samples I'd only buy them and/or Murad). I also grabbed the old VIB Tarte promo and the VIB Lancome Lash Trio.  Looking forward to my stash.
> 
> I received the YSL lippie in a previous order and was unhappy with the coverage and texture - it looked sickly on me and I think the color should have worked.  I'll prefer and stick to my Burberry Lip Mists.


 Too bad you didn't like the lipstick!  I am obsessed with Lancome mascaras, but I passed on that promo because I have two extras waiting in the wings!


----------



## LAtPoly (Jan 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Too bad you didn't like the lipstick!  I am obsessed with Lancome mascaras, but I passed on that promo because I have two extras waiting in the wings!


 Yeah...and I got two of the YSL lipstick, too!  (In separate orders...) Considering the good reviews and the fact it's a high-end lippie, I really thought I'd love it.  I was hoping for something comparable to Burberry lip mists which I L-O-V-E.  I'll give it another try or two before posting the second one to a trade thread or on ebay.

And believe me, I did not _need_ another mascara sample (Lancome or otherwise!).  I think I have 2+ Lancomes in my extra stash.  But I couldn't make an order without using some deluxe promo.  Their promos are the reason I rarely purchase in store anymore - you get _so _much more by going to Sephora.com.  Anyways, I scoured the Sephora code thread and nothing was standing out so decided to go with a old stand-by.  I'll need to rotate my mascaras way faster to use them all up... 

Between deluxe samples + sub-boxes I feel like I'll never need to purchase face primer, lip gloss/sticks, or mascara ever again.  (And yet, I bought three different lipstick/gloss sets over the holidays.  But, I do use the Tarte and Fresh ones most days and the UD set is tres cool.)

-L


----------



## StillPooh (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wan't them both!!! I want to order them online but I don't want to have to add anything to get free shipping


If you're ordering both at once, you'll be *way* over the $50 you need for free shipping.


----------



## coffeecardigan (Jan 28, 2013)

My order shipped!  I haven't been this excited about eyeshadow since Naked 2.


----------



## BagLady (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My order shipped!  I haven't been this excited about eyeshadow since Naked 2.


 Mine too!! I'm so excited. I'm supposed to get it tomorrow!!!


----------



## ultajunkie (Jan 28, 2013)

Hope that mine ships soon! Enjoy ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Hellocat4 (Jan 28, 2013)

Wish I would have waited and ordered from sephora. Mine still hasn't shipped. I just ordered the Glinda palette for my cousin. It's a belated Christmas gift. At least she will get some samples- I selected the three and used the ysl lipstick code for the extra.


----------



## coffeecardigan (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Hellocat4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Wish I would have waited and ordered from sephora. Mine still hasn't shipped. I just ordered the Glinda palette for my cousin. It's a belated Christmas gift. At least she will get some samples- I selected the three and used the ysl lipstick code for the extra.


 I got the Naked Basics palette for my mom and ordered from Urban Decay; I, too, regret that decision!  Sephora is just the bee's knees when it comes to customer service, samples, and prompt shipping.  That is such a nice gift!  Your cousin will love it, I'm sure!


----------



## lovepink (Jan 28, 2013)

My palette is at the shipped status too!  But my UPS link hasn't updated so I do not know "when" it will be here!  Hopefully by Friday since it is coming to the West coast.


----------



## jnm9jem (Jan 28, 2013)

i'm not seeing the YSL lipstick code on the website? where do I find it?


----------



## ultajunkie (Jan 28, 2013)

Mine should be delivered by the end of the business day tomorrow. Woohoo!


----------



## BagLady (Jan 28, 2013)

> i'm not seeing the YSL lipstick code on the website? where do I find it?


 The code for the YSL lipstick is YSLKISS Check out this thread for a list of active sephora codes. https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/131177/sephora-active-codes/180#post_2004110


----------



## sararuthie (Jan 28, 2013)

I usually like UDs darker shadows, but I'm definitely digging the Glinda palette. It's beautiful. UD never disappoints  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jnm9jem (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The code for the YSL lipstick is YSLKISS
> 
> ...


 thank you!!!


----------



## katlyne (Jan 28, 2013)

I ordered the glinda. got the shipping notice today. its updated. it should be here in two days(I love ordering from sephora cuz im on the east coast like their warehouse is!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  )


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 28, 2013)

What the.. I ordered both palettes but have yet to see them shipped out! (Even from the Sephora site) =[ i want them now!


----------



## katlyne (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> What the.. I ordered both palettes but have yet to see them shipped out! (Even from the Sephora site) =[ i want them now!


  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> what time did you order


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> what time did you order


 right around 12ish when they just posted it up.. haha i'm so impatient =/ i just wanna review them quickly on my blog! =D


----------



## lovepink (Jan 28, 2013)

Yay mine will be here Wednesday!  The tracking just updated and it is in Utah!


----------



## lioness90 (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sararuthie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I usually like UDs darker shadows, but I'm definitely digging the Glinda palette. It's beautiful. UD never disappoints


 Agreed. I ordered the Glinda one because that one has more colors that I don't already have. Also picked up the UD pencil set on sale. I didn't see the YSL code before ordering 



 it looks pretty. I used the skinsampler code.


----------



## Hellocat4 (Jan 29, 2013)

I wish I could cancel my ud order. Still no shipment. My sephora order I placed yesterday has already shipped! I'm so irritated.


----------



## coffeecardigan (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Hellocat4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I wish I could cancel my ud order. Still no shipment. My sephora order I placed yesterday has already shipped! I'm so irritated.


 How frustrating.  Can you contact them and just cancel?  In my experience, Urban Decay has really good customer service.


----------



## coffeecardigan (Jan 29, 2013)

My Glinda palette will be here Thursday!  Even though it's bitterly rainy here, my makeup can pretend it's spring.


----------



## BagLady (Jan 29, 2013)

I received my palette today. I love love love it!!! Can't wait to try out some makeup looks.









Also, I used the code for the free YSL lipstick and it is adorable. I am obsessed w/mini lipsticks/lipglosses!


----------



## coffeecardigan (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received my palette today. I love love love it!!! Can't wait to try out some makeup looks.
> 
> Also, I used the code for the free YSL lipstick and it is adorable. I am obsessed w/mini lipsticks/lipglosses!


 Those greens are insaaaane!  I love it!  (Glad to hear you love the lippie-- I ordered that, too.)


----------



## katlyne (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> right around 12ish when they just posted it up.. haha i'm so impatient =/ i just wanna review them quickly on my blog! =D


 ahahah. THATS WHAT I WANT MINE FOR! well. that and youtube. lol. oh the world of reviewers, my blogs views SHOT up when I was the first one to review the Julep new years box(I guess when people googled it, it popped up first) I'm hoping to be google found again. lol


----------



## audiophilekate (Jan 29, 2013)

After viewing the swatches, I want the Glinda one for the lip color and the aura and illusion eye shadows.  I've never owned Urban Decay eye shadows (the only Urban Decay product I have is the De-Slick spray sample I got from Sephora).  Do the single eye shadows come in the gold detachable circle things in the palette?


----------



## Yeti (Jan 29, 2013)

> After viewing the swatches, I want the Glinda one for the lip color and the aura and illusion eye shadows. Â I've never owned Urban Decay eye shadows (the only Urban Decay product I have is the De-Slick spray sample I got from Sephora). Â Do the single eye shadows come in the gold detachable circle things in the palette?


 They do, which is super handy if you want to switch out a couple favorites for any of the shades in the new palette. The individual shades are in a little holder that they pop out of to go in the build-your-own palette. The ring on the normal ones is silver instead of gold.


----------



## audiophilekate (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Yeti* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They do, which is super handy if you want to switch out a couple favorites for any of the shades in the new palette. The individual shades are in a little holder that they pop out of to go in the build-your-own palette. The ring on the normal ones is silver instead of gold.


 Oh dear.  It seems like this has the potential to be a makeup gateway drug.


----------



## coffeecardigan (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh dear.  It seems like this has the potential to be a makeup gateway drug.


 Haha! You got that right!  Did you see the swatches on Temptalia?  That's what sold me on Glinda.  If you are looking for the most bang for your buck, try All Cosmetics Wholesale; authentic products and fast shipping.  I have ordered from them multiple times!  (Also, the Naked palettes have 12 full-sized eyeshadows for $50!  Expensive, but worth it.  I personally prefer the Naked 2.)


----------



## nkjm (Jan 29, 2013)

although i already have naked 1 + BOX VI + a few single es that makes me own like 7-8 UD;s browns...I still really want Theodora. Glinda is so pretty too but i just don't look good in purple....im debating whether i should bite the bullet and get Theodora since i'm a sucker for limited edition stuff lol


----------



## ultajunkie (Jan 29, 2013)

Got my palettes today. I am going to do a look with the Theodora palette tomorrow for my big day out (going food shopping) LOL I will be the most glammed up girl in the store.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 29, 2013)

You go girl! Please post a picture of the eye look  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so jelly that you got yours.. I'm still waiting for mine!



> Got my palettes today. I am going to do a look with the Theodora palette tomorrow for my big day out (going food shopping) LOL I will be the most glammed up girl in the store.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â


----------



## lovepink (Jan 29, 2013)

Yes post a pic!  And I'm sure you will be fabulous rocking Theodora at the grocery store!  Let us know what people say!  I expect you to get lots of compliments!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *ultajunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my palettes today. I am going to do a look with the Theodora palette tomorrow for my big day out (going food shopping) LOL I will be the most glammed up girl in the store.
> 
> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 30, 2013)

omg! i was complaining to my boyfriend saying, "man, i'm getting my freakin' packages on MONDAY babe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> damn sephora always screwing me over" then my tracking # updated and it said that it should be here thursday! yay! haha muchoooo excited.. thanks to my hunnie for buying them for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Hellocat4 (Jan 30, 2013)

> How frustrating. Â Can you contact them and just cancel? Â In my experience, Urban Decay has really good customer service. Â


 I checked my bank acct, and they've already charged my card, so I'm not sure if it would be easy to cancel. I placed my order on thurs, and it still hasn't shipped. The one I ordered for my cousin is going to ak, and she will probably get hers before I do! I'm so desperate for this. I wanted to doll up and go to the store. My 4-yr old and I are going grocery shopping today.


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Jan 30, 2013)

I ordered Glinda right away from Sephora, but then those freaking greens sucked me into getting Theodora from Ulta. I had $12 in points that I redeemed and picked up 2 Essence polishes 20% off to get the free shipping. I'll probably use Glinda the most - I love purple shadows! Tornado and those greens were enough for me to get both, even though I though I would get neither. I'll definitely have to blog them as well and get back into the blogosphere. I like that we can interchange the palettes though. I'm kinda glad these palettes aren't like BOS or AIW, because I NEVER use my BOS because of how bulky it is.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 30, 2013)

> I ordered Glinda right away from Sephora, but then those freaking greens sucked me into getting Theodora from Ulta. I had $12 in points that I redeemed and picked up 2 Essence polishes 20% off to get the free shipping. I'll probably use Glinda the most - I love purple shadows! Tornado and those greens were enough for me to get both, even though I though I would get neither. I'll definitely have to blog them as well and get back into the blogosphere. I like that we can interchange the palettes though. I'm kinda glad these palettes aren't like BOS or AIW, because I NEVER use my BOS because of how bulky it is.


 Yay! You got both! Definitely start blogging again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i would love to see your reviews! I also love how we can switch out the eyeshadows!


----------



## audiophilekate (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha! You got that right!  Did you see the swatches on Temptalia?  That's what sold me on Glinda.  If you are looking for the most bang for your buck, try All Cosmetics Wholesale; authentic products and fast shipping.  I have ordered from them multiple times!  (Also, the Naked palettes have 12 full-sized eyeshadows for $50!  Expensive, but worth it.  I personally prefer the Naked 2.)


 I can totally see myself buying one of the Naked palettes in the future.  Right now, though, I'm just trying to get myself to use more than Clinique Lip Smoothie in Bit O'Honey.  Temptalia was one of the blogs I looked at (I checked out about 5).  I think it was xSparkage &amp; Pink Lady Beauty that really sold me on the palette though.  I really want to try the lip color and I know aura and illusion are still in my comfort zone.  The only one I don't really like so far is magic.  Thank you for telling me about All Cosmetics Wholesale.  I'll have to check them out soon.


----------



## katlyne (Jan 30, 2013)

its supposed to be delivered today! I ordered glinda, and I'm probably going to pop into Ulta and go ahead and get theodora....gosh I'm soo weak  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Hellocat4 (Jan 30, 2013)

I finally called ud to ask when my palette would ship, and she told me it went out on fri. She gave me a tracking no. that shows I will receive it on fri. I never received a shipping e-mail, so I assumed it hadn't shipped. I'm surprised it is taking so long- it is so close to where I live right now, in the same state! I am on pins and needles!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> its supposed to be delivered today! I ordered glinda, and I'm probably going to pop into Ulta and go ahead and get theodora....gosh I'm soo weak  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 sigh it's okay.. i am weak with makeup too.. =) enjoy your palette that is coming today! you should order it on sephora to get the points (if it matters to you)


----------



## katlyne (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> sigh it's okay.. i am weak with makeup too.. =) enjoy your palette that is coming today! you should order it on sephora to get the points (if it matters to you)


 oh, it does. but I'm going to Ulta anyway to look for some of the new lip butter shades, so I figured I might as well...of course, there is a sephora inside the jcpenny on the other side of the shopping center.. hmmm. I'll check out the sephora first, then go to ulta if sephora doesn't have theodora...is it sad that I have to hide my shopping bags in the back of my car(to retrieve in the middle of the night) or my bookbag(smuggling!!!!)?


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oh, it does. but I'm going to Ulta anyway to look for some of the new lip butter shades, so I figured I might as well...of course, there is a sephora inside the jcpenny on the other side of the shopping center.. hmmm. I'll check out the sephora first, then go to ulta if sephora doesn't have theodora...is it sad that I have to hide my shopping bags in the back of my car(to retrieve in the middle of the night) or my bookbag(smuggling!!!!)?


I try to intercept packages before my boyfriend sees.




He thinks I have too much makeup as is, but I love new stuff and can't help it. Whenever he asks if something is new I just claim that I've had it forever. Unfortunately, he notices.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bbbrandnewww* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I try to intercept packages before my boyfriend sees.
> ...


 our bfs are pretty smart... hahaha mine always ask 'where and when did you get this'.. errrmmmm a while baccck......... hahahah



> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oh, it does. but I'm going to Ulta anyway to look for some of the new lip butter shades, so I figured I might as well...of course, there is a sephora inside the jcpenny on the other side of the shopping center.. hmmm. I'll check out the sephora first, then go to ulta if sephora doesn't have theodora...is it sad that I have to hide my shopping bags in the back of my car(to retrieve in the middle of the night) or my bookbag(smuggling!!!!)?


 do what you gotta do girl  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hahah i loooove lip butters.. hmm i might just have to check those out now.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oh, it does. but I'm going to Ulta anyway to look for some of the new lip butter shades, so I figured I might as well...of course, there is a sephora inside the jcpenny on the other side of the shopping center.. hmmm. I'll check out the sephora first, then go to ulta if sephora doesn't have theodora...is it sad that I have to hide my shopping bags in the back of my car(to retrieve in the middle of the night) or my bookbag(smuggling!!!!)?


 i saw your location as Georgia and I was like hey my brother (in the Air Force) is stationed in Georgia at Warner Robins.. i might go there for Summer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katlyne (Jan 30, 2013)

Lol that's now my dad is with clothes "when did you get that" "ohhh a few months ago, I've had it awhile" and with packages oh my gosh. I have to tell my little sister(AKA Blabbermouth) that its a book for school that way she doesn't care and doesn't talk about it when my parents come home. And if a package gets there before I'm home, I have to stay on the phone with her so she doesn't then call our parents and casually say "katie got a package from *enter name of cosmetics seller here* today" -__-


----------



## katlyne (Jan 30, 2013)

That's awesome. My boyfriend currently lives in warner robins!



> i saw your location as Georgia and I was like hey my brother (in the Air Force) is stationed in Georgia at Warner Robins.. i might go there for Summer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Lol that's now my dad is with clothes "when did you get that" "ohhh a few months ago, I've had it awhile" and with packages oh my gosh. I have to tell my little sister(AKA Blabbermouth) that its a book for school that way she doesn't care and doesn't talk about it when my parents come home. And if a package gets there before I'm home, I have to stay on the phone with her so she doesn't then call our parents and casually say "katie got a package from *enter name of cosmetics seller here* today" -__-


 haha omg.. you little sister sounds so cute (but troublesome) hahah my MOM actually wants me throw away some of my makeup.. so i'm selling brand new palettes and stuff for a cheaper price &gt;.&gt; i need to post up a blog sale


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> That's awesome. My boyfriend currently lives in warner robins!


 he does? haha is it far from where you are? i'm unsure about going to Georgia but my brother really wants to see my little niece. haha


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh my goodness...it's so hard to hide stuff from my hubby. First of all, we have a joint account, so if I spend money, he knows! lol Unless I pay cash, but he has such a good memory, he knows what makeup I have XD However, he IS finally learning that makeup or Ulta gift cards (or both!) make FABULOUS presents for me &lt;3


----------



## katlyne (Jan 30, 2013)

Lol. I got my mom into makeup and I. Give all the stuff I don't like or didn't work for me to her. So technically. Her stash is my stash. Lolol


----------



## katlyne (Jan 30, 2013)

Its kinda far. About an hour and a half. He ended up going to a different college. But we still see eachother.



> he does? haha is it far from where you are? i'm unsure about going to Georgia but my brother really wants to see my little niece. haha


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Its kinda far. About an hour and a half. He ended up going to a different college. But we still see eachother.


 that is far  haha you're so lucky that your mom is into makeup.. my mom only wears it if she's going to a wedding  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katlyne (Jan 30, 2013)

Only a wedding. That's so specific. Lol. We don't really go to a lot of weddings. Lol. But basically. I forced her to let me do her makeup one day and she really liked it.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Only a wedding. That's so specific. Lol. We don't really go to a lot of weddings. Lol. But basically. I forced her to let me do her makeup one day and she really liked it.


 haha seriously! only on weddings.. -.- i always try to give her some lipsticks but she always says no.. i'm vietnamese with a huge family so we basically have like around 15 to go to in a year..

haha your forced her and she ended up liking it so that's good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i haven't done anyone's makeup yet.


----------



## sagewisdom09 (Jan 30, 2013)

Anyone get the Glinda yet? I LOVE the light iridescent duo near the top but sometimes shades look different in real life than in the official pics.


----------



## Hellocat4 (Jan 30, 2013)

Does anyone think the Glinda palette would match someone with medium skin? It looks more like a fair complexion palette, but I'm willing to give it a whirl. It may even look nice with a tan.


----------



## Souly (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm going to pick one up to give away on my blog. Which one should I get? I'm thinking Glinda but I don't know!


----------



## Hellocat4 (Jan 30, 2013)

I just ordered the Glinda from sephora. I know I shouldn't have, but I had to. I fell in love with the swatches.


----------



## coffeecardigan (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Hellocat4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Does anyone think the Glinda palette would match someone with medium skin? It looks more like a fair complexion palette, but I'm willing to give it a whirl. It may even look nice with a tan.


I think it will look beautiful!  I also have medium skin, and I enjoy wearing light colors on my lid (with a matte light brown in my crease) to brighten up my eye area.  Glinda is a superior palette, IMO.  More color variety and options!


----------



## katlyne (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sagewisdom09* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Anyone get the Glinda yet? I LOVE the light iridescent duo near the top but sometimes shades look different in real life than in the official pics.


 I got the glinda. the top shade is different. on swatches and blogs and stuff. it looked like they were whites with different duochromes. the pink side is a white with a pink-ish duo chrome. but the blue is a light blue color. nothing duo-chrome about it. lol. so....its not what I expected. but I still love the palette nonetheless.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## audiophilekate (Jan 30, 2013)

I caved and just placed my order for the Glinda palette.  You guys are such horrible influences.  (Why does the only smiley with its tongue sticking out look angry?)


----------



## coffeecardigan (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I caved and just placed my order for the Glinda palette.  You guys are such horrible influences.  (Why does the only smiley with its tongue sticking out look angry?)


Yay!  I really am excited to hear what you think about it.  It's such a perfect spring palette!  I don't think you will regret it, especially since it is limited edition; makes it a wee more special.


----------



## audiophilekate (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yay!  I really am excited to hear what you think about it.  It's such a perfect spring palette!  I don't think you will regret it, especially since it is limited edition; makes it a wee more special.


 Depending on how I like aura and illusion, I might look into other Urban Decay eyeshadow colors to put in the spot magic is in.  I love the containers for both Glinda and Theodora.  I have a friend who loves Wicked (we sing together - she's Ephaba and I'm Glinda).  Partially because of this, she likes the color green.  I'm tempted to get the Theodora palette for her.  Since it seems like limited edition Urban Decay products sell out quickly, I might need to act fast.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 30, 2013)

I dont think that it will sell out that quick.. Even if it is LE .. They have a lot of things like the Ocho Loco, Vice Palette, etc that is limited edition.. It just means that they wont be selling it in the future.. Not sure if they will sell all of them quick bc there are a lot of ppl saying that it isn't fun and vibrant (basically they're not interested) and such



> Depending on how I like aura and illusion, I might look into other Urban Decay eyeshadow colors to put in the spot magic is in. Â I love the containers for both Glinda and Theodora. Â I have a friend who loves Wicked (we sing together - she's Ephaba and I'm Glinda). Â Partially because of this, she likes the color green. Â I'm tempted to get the Theodora palette for her. Â Since it seems like limited edition Urban Decay products sell out quickly, I might need to act fast.


----------



## puppyluv (Jan 30, 2013)

Anyone who is thinking about getting Glinda, do it! You won't be disappointed. I just picked mine up from Ulta today. I was iffy about if I should get it or not, but once I got it home and started playing with it, I realized how beautiful these colors really are!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 30, 2013)

Omg! Makes me more excited!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Anyone who is thinking about getting Glinda, do it! You won't be disappointed. I just picked mine up from Ulta today. I was iffy about if I should get it or not, but once I got it home and started playing with it, I realized how beautiful these colors really are!


----------



## Yeti (Jan 30, 2013)

Ug, I caved and got both... I did have $25 gift cards for Sephora and Ulta, so it was really two for the price of one. It still feels a bit overboard. They look amazing though, so excited to use them!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 30, 2013)

Yay! Enjoy them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Ug, I caved and got both... I did have $25 gift cards for Sephora and Ulta, so it was really two for the price of one. It still feels a bit overboard. They look amazing though, so excited to use them!


----------



## katlyne (Jan 30, 2013)

I just picked up Theodora too! I went to Sephora first, but the lady was all "oh, they changed the release date to tomorrow" but she ended up roping me into going on saturday to when they do different looks with them! sooo. lol. I ended up just going across the shopping center to Ulta where they had a full untouched display(they had TRIPLE the amount of Glinda's out as the amount of theodora) so I bought it, and 3 of the 4 new shades of lip butters(they didn't have the fourth  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) and 2 color whispers(Lust for Blush and Petal Rebel(the one left of this color was gross and swatched, so I got it at kroger instead)(the model makes it look sooo pretty!)) and the rocket mascara. yayy. I'm so glad I got both palettes. theyre gorgeous!


----------



## BlueRoses2525 (Jan 30, 2013)

I used the Gelinda this morning. I did the look that came with the instruction card, and it turned out beautifully! I would have taken a cell-phone-camera-in-front-of-the-mirror picture, but I was in a hurry to get out the door. I'll try to get a picture when recreate it.


----------



## LAtPoly (Jan 30, 2013)

Mine arrived today...but I told myself I won't open them until my b-day next week!  UGH!!!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine arrived today...but I told myself I won't open them until my b-day next week!  UGH!!!


 you are so craaaazy haha happy early birthday!  /emoticons/[email protected]2x.png 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xlisaa (Jan 31, 2013)

I swatched this in store today &amp; it's so pigmented!


----------



## coffeecardigan (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *xlisaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I swatched this in store today &amp; it's so pigmented!


 Beautiful!  Mine just arrived, but I am not allowing myself to open the package until my room is clean! AAAAAUUUGH.


----------



## audiophilekate (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *xlisaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I swatched this in store today &amp; it's so pigmented!


 My goodness, Oz (especially the silver) is BRIGHT!


----------



## xlisaa (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Beautiful!  Mine just arrived, but I am not allowing myself to open the package until my room is clean! AAAAAUUUGH.


This is making me want Glinda! lol. I actually ordered Theodora since my boyfriend gave me a giftcard. It's delivered to my boyfriend's house so I don't have it with me yet D:


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 31, 2013)

yay mine are at the house.. i'm at work tho  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> anddddd my boyfriend bought me the alex drawer today ;D whoooot happy gal over here!


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Jan 31, 2013)

Both of mine came today! Of course my camera died, but I did snap pictures of it unswatched! I'll have to post. I'm loving Theodora a lot more than I thought I would.


----------



## lovepink (Jan 31, 2013)

I got mine yesterday and they are still sitting in their box.  I like them but I guess they were not what I was expecting.  Maybe I'm a ninny but I saw people say they could be put in other palettes which I understand since they obviously pop/twist out.  But I guess I thought there would be "lids" or covers on them.  But you only get them (lids/covers) on individual shadows right?  

Also feeling slight buyers remorse due to my current financial situation which makes me feel guilty about spending money on myself.  

edited for my verbal nonsense due to headache


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got mine yesterday and they are still sitting in their box.  I like them but I guess they were not what I was expecting.  Maybe I'm a ninny but I saw people say they could be put in other palettes which I understand since they obviously pop/twist out.  But I guess I thought there would be "lids" or covers on them.  But you only get them (lids/covers) on individual shadows right?
> 
> ...


 yes the palettes doesn't come with the lids or outter packaging for each eye shadow but it does come with each individual eye shadows when you buy them at $18 a piece.. to be honest, i threw 6 of mine in a box.. don't remember where but i rarely use em! can i ask you why you are looking for them?

i hope that you feel better.. you can always return them if you feel guilty.. i hope that everything gets better for you though &lt;3


----------



## lovepink (Jan 31, 2013)

Aww thanks viccckyhoang!  I have resisted using so I can return if necessary!

There is no particular reason I was looking for the lids I just had it in my mind they came with them lol!  I think I had it in my mind to be able to take one of them out of the palette to carry in like a bag or purse indivdually!  I do not remember reading it or am saying anyone said it was possible it was just something I put together from seeing bloggers and what not post "make your own palettes" with the individual shadows!

Thanks for your help and the info!



> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> yes the palettes doesn't come with the lids or outter packaging for each eye shadow but it does come with each individual eye shadows when you buy them at $18 a piece.. to be honest, i threw 6 of mine in a box.. don't remember where but i rarely use em! can i ask you why you are looking for them?
> ...


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 31, 2013)

Oooh I see.. I would be too scared to put single eyeshadows in my bag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> maybe you can keep 1 and return the other one to make yourself feel a lil bit better!



> Aww thanks viccckyhoang! Â I have resisted using so I can return if necessary! There is no particular reason I was looking for the lids I just had it in my mind they came with them lol! Â I think I had it in my mind to be able to take one of them out of the palette to carry in like a bag or purse indivdually! Â I do not remember reading it or am saying anyone said it was possible it was just something I put together from seeing bloggers and what not post "make your own palettes" with the individual shadows! Thanks for your help and the info!


----------



## coffeecardigan (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got mine yesterday and they are still sitting in their box.  I like them but I guess they were not what I was expecting.  Maybe I'm a ninny but I saw people say they could be put in other palettes which I understand since they obviously pop/twist out.  But I guess I thought there would be "lids" or covers on them.  But you only get them (lids/covers) on individual shadows right?
> 
> ...


 Makeup shouldn't cause you any stress; it should bring a little more fun into your daily routine!  I say sleep on it for a few days, and if you still don't feel peaceful about your purchase, return it!  Also, check out Urban Decay's website sale section. The Mariposa palette is only $19, among some other good stuff!  &lt;3


----------



## coffeecardigan (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yay mine are at the house.. i'm at work tho  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> anddddd my boyfriend bought me the alex drawer today ;D whoooot happy gal over here!


 I got the Ikea last weekend after we 'talked' about it, and I LOVE IT.  So much room!  I feel like Kramer driving in his luxury lanes.  I am still organizing and figuring it out, but the Alex is probably the best furniture purchase I have ever made from IKEA.  (And I've made a lot!)


----------



## Hellocat4 (Feb 1, 2013)

Got mine today. This black hair or pube is embedded/baked into this shadow. Sorry abt bad photo- using my iPhone. Tried calling Ud, but they are "taking a beauty break" according to automated message.


----------



## Hellocat4 (Feb 1, 2013)

When I pulled the hair, the shadow started breaking, which is why it is cracked. I didn't pull it all the way because I want ud to see it. I got a hold of them. I have to return it. Going to library to print off return form. What a pain. I know I won't get it for weeks now. They're so slow. At least I ordered Glinda from sephora, and that won't take long. The more I examine this- it is a pube. It is definitely human.


----------



## Hellocat4 (Feb 1, 2013)

Another photo of the pube. I am not pleased. I hate mailing things, which is why I rarely return anything. In this case, I refuse to keep it though. This is so gross. I feel Ud should mail me a replacement as a courtesy and trust I will ship this back. It isn't my fault and I have pictures


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 1, 2013)

EWWWW :S that's horrible  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Hellocat4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Huh, that's weird! I can see it happening in production..Makes me wonder what else could be in any item we get, ya know? I don't see UD fighting with you on this..They seem to have pretty good CS from what I hear.

On another note...how fast do you ladies think these palettes will sell? I'm trying to hold off til next week to pick up Glinda, when I get paid. I just want to cushion myself for now, but I'm super tempted to just hurry up and snatch one up!


----------



## ultajunkie (Feb 1, 2013)

Well, I got a new Ulta catalog in the mail today and it's on the front cover. Also UD is having a sale on Hautelook on Monday so the palettes could be in that as well. These may go pretty quickly.


----------



## Hellocat4 (Feb 1, 2013)

The only other time I had an issue with a product I had to return (yrs Ã go with sephora), they made it so easy. They had labels included and immediately sent replacement.  It wasn't contingent upon receipt, and it was a higher value item- a clarisonic.  They were so good about it.


----------



## LAtPoly (Feb 1, 2013)

I imagine they'll still be plenty available at Sephora.com and UrbanDecay.com.  I could see them being (temporarily) out of stock in a physical Sephora store since they just released them and I bet they are a hot seller.  But, I've never seen any LE item by UD disappear in a week, let alone a month.  I think you're safe to wait a week...

Highly doubt the Oz palettes will be on Hautelook. 99% of the items they throw up on Hautelook are what you see on UD's sale page.  Or, if they aren't on UD's sale site before they are on Hautelook, then they almost always go onto UD's sale page within a few days of the Hautelook sale.  Prices stay the same for the most part on both sites but I have seen them reduce them on Hautelook if it has been on the UD.com sale page for some time already.

Had they not just thrown a bunch of NEAT stuff on the sale page, I would be on Hautelook first thing on Monday.  But since they updated their sale page today, I'd bet every item on Hautelook will be what from there.  I'll check it out, but not going to worry about being there right at 8am.

IN OTHER NEWS...Urban Decay TOTALLY got me today!  I've always loved their Stardust shadows.  I only own two (Space Cowboy and Diamond Dog) so...I picked up the rest.  They're like PixieDust for your eyelids!  They have the prettiest micro-shimmer!  It's very unique IMO.  They aren't super pigmented but they are a gorgeous wash of color and sparkle.  And now I have an eyeshadow to match my London PixieDust (which I L-O-V-E!!!), and I think the green shade will be fabulous with Zoya Neely or Vespa!  (Dang, now I'll need Vespa for St. Patrick Day.)

And, I'm not sure _how_ but the Mariposa palette may have sneaky-sneaked its way into my cart.  It comes out to $1.90 a shadow and a brush (meh.).  How could I not?

I need help.  I almost made in thru January until the Oz palettes and now I've spent near $200 in more make-up.  Seriously, going cold turkey for Feb AND March...except for 1-2 more PixieDust shades.  (I'm in love with London.)  Unless UD sales out their liquid liners...then I'm in big doo doo again.

-L


----------



## LAtPoly (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Hellocat4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I've had to deal with UD support 2-3 times over damaged items.  They'll want at least a photo, but they've never made me mail anything back.  Both times they just sent a replacement and it came pretty quickly.  Perhaps because its an entire palette they'll want it back though...and I've done enough orders without issues they probably trust that I'm not scamming them.  

If they don't want it all back and you get a second replacement, you should consider breaking up the rest of the shadows and sell on eBay or trade them!  I'm tempted to do that myself, you can keep it reasonable (say $12 for each shadow and the BYOP/lip-gloss) and make most of the palette you keep back!  But I hate packing and shipping items so I rarely sell on eBay.


----------



## Hellocat4 (Feb 1, 2013)

Now that I contacted them on fb, they're very helpful in getting it resolved. They do want the palette to examine this hair and try to get to the bottom of it. I get that.  I want them to see it because I think it is concerning. I just want them to ship a new one now, rather than wait for my damaged one to arrive. I think they're going to do it.

I sent two photos- one was returned with a message saying it was a bulk or solicited email. I offered to take more pictures too and clarified that I didn't completely pull the hair out. It is deep in the pot and I wanted them to be able to see that.  

The woman who e-mailed me was grossed out, but doesn't think it will turn out to be a pube, because of how unlikely that would be.  I think she will change her mind once she sees it in person.


----------



## coffeecardigan (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Huh, that's weird! I can see it happening in production..Makes me wonder what else could be in any item we get, ya know? I don't see UD fighting with you on this..They seem to have pretty good CS from what I hear.
> ...


 I suggest adding the palette to your shopping list or cart, so you can just immediately purchase from there.  Oftentimes a product I want sells out, but comes back in stock within hours or days.  I have faith that this palette will be in stock at least until March (when the movie actually premieres!)


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I suggest adding the palette to your shopping list or cart, so you can just immediately purchase from there.  Oftentimes a product I want sells out, but comes back in stock within hours or days.  I have faith that this palette will be in stock at least until March (when the movie actually premieres!)


I'm trying to wait until Wednesday, and yes, it's been in my shopping cart the entire time lol...I'll be pulling the trigger then and using Ebates to get my 8% cash back lol..


----------



## sagewisdom09 (Feb 1, 2013)

Just went to a sephora to see and swatch the colors in person, and they're beautiful, but there was a ton of glitter fallout on some colors, which really turned me off personally. Nothing i hate more than getting chunks of glitter all over my face or worse, under my contacts. Overall though, the Glinda palette seems like the better deal because the color selection was more versatile. The pink shade could double as blush and the lighter ones would make good highlighters.


----------



## SnowLeopard (Feb 1, 2013)

I just picked up both Theodora and Glinda from Ulta. They had tons of them right at the front of the store, way more Glindas than Theodoras. I also got some other new spring goodies while at Ulta and some stuff from the updated UD sale. I'm using restraint not to order theBalm from HauteLook but I think I bought enough makeup for one day.


----------



## coffeecardigan (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sagewisdom09* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just went to a sephora to see and swatch the colors in person, and they're beautiful, but there was a ton of glitter fallout on some colors, which really turned me off personally. Nothing i hate more than getting chunks of glitter all over my face or worse, under my contacts. Overall though, the Glinda palette seems like the better deal because the color selection was more versatile. The pink shade could double as blush and the lighter ones would make good highlighters.


 I have South all over my lid right now, and no fallout surprisingly!  I also think the silver shade doesn't have as much glitter as the gold.  I will only be using the gold part in my inner corner. Sha-bang!


----------



## SnowLeopard (Feb 1, 2013)

All UD glitter shades have some fallout. I really don't mind because I love them so I just do my eye makeup before my face makeup. I always do my eyes first now, even when I'm not wearing a glitter.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Feb 1, 2013)

Here are the swatches that I did today..

The review will be posted later when I get home today!





^ Just a sneak peek... making this into collage changed the quality of the photo.. BLEEEEH there will be better pics on my blog when I post it up (I promise!!)

Love these 2 palettes especially the lip products... I totally missed out when they had that 5 for $49 deal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LAtPoly (Feb 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here are the swatches that I did today..
> 
> ...


 Man, I can't wait until Monday (my birthday) to open these mo-fos.

I got in on that deal...but it was actually SEVEN shades for $49!  Every shade except for F-bomb...which was incidentally the only shade I owned at the time so I have them all now.  And...I love them and wear something wild at least once a week.  Life is short and I like bold.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Feb 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Man, I can't wait until Monday (my birthday) to open these mo-fos.
> 
> I got in on that deal...but it was actually SEVEN shades for $49!  Every shade except for F-bomb...which was incidentally the only shade I owned at the time so I have them all now.  And...I love them and wear something wild at least once a week.  Life is short and I like bold.


 yeah it was 7 then.. unsure how many there were since I didn't snatch the deal up :[ totally regret it now! bold is good haha which one is your fav. shade?

by the way, happy early birthday :]


----------



## Hellocat4 (Feb 2, 2013)

Thank you for the swatches, viccc!  I will check out your blog. The colors are gorgeous.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Feb 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Hellocat4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you for the swatches, viccc!  I will check out your blog. The colors are gorgeous.


 i fell asleep yesterday &gt;.&lt; i'm working on it right now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LAtPoly (Feb 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> yeah it was 7 then.. unsure how many there were since I didn't snatch the deal up :[ totally regret it now! bold is good haha which one is your fav. shade?
> ...


 Aw, thanks!  Two more days!!!

I've never used MAC so can't use that for a reference but I'm a white girl with some tan normally and blue eyes/light brown hair (when it's left natural).  I like Crush, F-bomb, and Adrenaline the best for the brights.  Naked and Love Child are a little mellower - Love Child is on the edge of being too light for my coloring.  I can wear Punch Drunk if I'm being brave and do eyes a certain way, but it's harder to pull off.   You just have to own it.  

I actually don't think I've used Big Bang yet...

And then, there's Apocalypse. I LOVE Apocalypse.  It's dark and gorgeous but that's the only one I haven't worn during the daytime.  And haven't had a reason to wear it at night!  

Basically, I'm a nut and love them all.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 2, 2013)

I went to Sephora this afternoon and saw the palettes.  They were much bigger than I imagined, for some reason.  I wish I had swatched them, but I was really only looking for the Urban Decay BB cream.  My Glinda palette should arrive on Monday.  I can't wait to try the lip color!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Feb 2, 2013)

Im thinking about it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hehe but have you tried Urban Decay's Gash? My faaaav!



> Aw, thanks! Â Two more days!!! I've never used MAC so can't use that for a reference but I'm a white girl with some tan normally and blue eyes/light brown hair (when it's left natural). Â I like Crush, F-bomb, and Adrenaline the best for the brights. Â Naked and Love Child are a little mellower - Love Child is on the edge of being too light for my coloring. Â I can wear Punch Drunk if I'm being brave and do eyes a certain way, but it's harder to pull off. Â  You just have to own it. Â  I actually don't think I've used Big Bang yet... And then, there's Apocalypse. I LOVE Apocalypse. Â It's dark and gorgeous but that's the only one I haven't worn during the daytime. Â And haven't had a reason to wear it at night! Â  Basically, I'm a nut and love them all. Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## viccckyhoang (Feb 2, 2013)

> I went to Sephora this afternoon and saw the palettes. Â They were much bigger than I imagined, for some reason. Â I wish I had swatched them, but I was really only looking for the Urban Decay BB cream. Â My Glinda palette should arrive on Monday. Â I can't wait to try the lip color!


 The lip color didn't wow me at all.. It's the same pigmentation as my lips kinda.. But you'll love the palette  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> enjoy it&lt;3


----------



## viccckyhoang (Feb 2, 2013)

Btw - I posted both reviews of the Glinda &amp; Theodora palettes on my blog!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lioness90 (Feb 2, 2013)

I got my Glinda palette in the mail but now I like Theodora too because of your swatches! 




 Those browns look uh-mazing!

I need an opinion: I love the browns but I already have the Naked 2 and the Vegan palettes. Are the browns in those palettes so similar to the browns in the Theodora palette that I should skip on Theodora? Those are the only browns that I own. I live too far away from a Sephora or Ulta to go swatch the palette.



> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here are the swatches that I did today..
> 
> ...


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The lip color didn't wow me at all.. It's the same pigmentation as my lips kinda.. But you'll love the palette
> 
> ...


 I like keeping my lip color close to my natural lip color.  Given that Glinda is supposed to be similar to Naked, I think I'm gonna love it.  Did you get the Theodora palette too?  Maybe you'd like that lip color more.  (Wow, I swear I can read.   -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## viccckyhoang (Feb 2, 2013)

It is a gorgeous shade to keep it close to the natural lip color. I'll still use it but I prefer a bold lip hehe love Theodora's lip pencil  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> I like keeping my lip color close to my natural lip color. Â Given that Glinda is supposed to be similar to Naked, I think I'm gonna love it. Â Did you get the Theodora palette too? Â Maybe you'd like that lip color more. Â (Wow, I swear I can read. Â  -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## LAtPoly (Feb 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my Glinda palette in the mail but now I like Theodora too because of your swatches!
> 
> ...


 I haven't opened my Theodora palette yet (told myself I'd wait til my bday...) but based on the swatches, the only swatch that seems similar to Naked2 and Vegan are:

* 4th shade over may be comparable to Twice Baked (Vegan) in that it's a dark brown.  But not a dup.

* 1st shade and Bootycall (Naked2) are in the same family.

I don't feel like they're comparable palettes to Theodora FWIW.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Feb 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my Glinda palette in the mail but now I like Theodora too because of your swatches!
> 
> ...


 Hi!

I usually do a comparable post with other Urban Decay palettes + eye shadows that I have so please keep an eye out for that (tomorrow).

I have one on the Vice Palette (somewhere on my blog) if you would like to check that out first.. =)


----------



## lioness90 (Feb 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't opened my Theodora palette yet (told myself I'd wait til my bday...) but based on the swatches, the only swatch that seems similar to Naked2 and Vegan are:
> 
> ...


 Thanks, this helps. I might get it later this month.


----------



## lioness90 (Feb 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hi!
> ...


 Hi! I just checked out your blog and I like the Vice palette post. I subscribed.


----------



## katlyne (Feb 3, 2013)

I went to my town's Ulta with my mom on saturday, and I was swatching stuff for her to see, and the sales lady came up and asked if she could help with anything(my mom had grabbed a tissue from the station so I could get the stuff off my hand, apparently, they didn't like that) so we said no, and my mom told her what the tissue was for, and the lady asked if I had seen/heard about the new wizard of oz palettes yet, and I said yep, I have them both, she got this dubious surprised look on her face and said "really? you have them _both.... already??_ which one do you like better?" I told her Glinda, and also that its what I had on my eyes and she just said "pretty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(&lt;---FAKEE SMILE)" and walked away, I was like haha, take that B*tch! thats right, I GOT THIS! bam. hehe. it made me happy that she couldn't try to be snotty cuz I already had the expensive thing she was tryna show me!


----------



## lioness90 (Feb 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I went to my town's Ulta with my mom on saturday, and I was swatching stuff for her to see, and the sales lady came up and asked if she could help with anything(my mom had grabbed a tissue from the station so I could get the stuff off my hand, apparently, they didn't like that) so we said no, and my mom told her what the tissue was for, and the lady asked if I had seen/heard about the new wizard of oz palettes yet, and I said yep, I have them both, she got this dubious surprised look on her face and said "really? you have them _both.... already??_ which one do you like better?" I told her Glinda, and also that its what I had on my eyes and she just said "pretty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(&lt;---FAKEE SMILE)" and walked away, I was like haha, take that B*tch! thats right, I GOT THIS! bam. hehe. it made me happy that she couldn't try to be snotty cuz I already had the expensive thing she was tryna show me!


 lol that's funny. Yeah I really do not like some of Ulta's sales people. Everytime I've been there, there was one salesperson that either seemed annoyed or in a hurry when I ask for help, or seemed "uncertain/doubtful" (for a lack of better word) when I tell them I know what I'm doing. I prefer Sephora's people, they aren't as pushy.


----------



## coffeecardigan (Feb 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol that's funny. Yeah I really do not like some of Ulta's sales people. Everytime I've been there, there was one salesperson that either seemed annoyed or in a hurry when I ask for help, or seemed "uncertain/doubtful" (for a lack of better word) when I tell them I know what I'm doing. I prefer Sephora's people, they aren't as pushy.


 I avoid the Ulta store near me... just some really weird experiences, especially when I was pregnant with my son last year.  Shopping online is better; free samples, no people, and a guarantee that the product hasn't been used!


----------



## SnowLeopard (Feb 3, 2013)

Really? I always get much friendlier service at Ulta than Sephora. The girls at my Sephora are usually rude.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Feb 3, 2013)

Awws thanks! That means a lot to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I actually can't do the post today since I left to work early and when I go home I have to work on my blog sale so I will post it up tomorrow.. Sorry &amp; thank you&lt;3



> Hi! I just checked out your blog and I like the Vice palette post. I subscribed.


----------



## katlyne (Feb 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol that's funny. Yeah I really do not like some of Ulta's sales people. Everytime I've been there, there was one salesperson that either seemed annoyed or in a hurry when I ask for help, or seemed "uncertain/doubtful" (for a lack of better word) when I tell them I know what I'm doing. I prefer Sephora's people, they aren't as pushy.


 I'm not a big fan of either's but some of the girls at my sephora are nice, some of the others have it in their head that theyre better than me. which pisses me off. ooh especially when it comes to makeup, I see some of these girls with unblended uneven ugly ass makeup and theyre all "can i put this on you and show you what it looks like" and I just wanna go "I don't trust you with a brush around _your own_ face, much less _mine_"


----------



## lioness90 (Feb 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Awws thanks! That means a lot to me
> 
> 
> ...


 It's no problem! I just brought Theodora anyways


----------



## lioness90 (Feb 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not a big fan of either's but some of the girls at my sephora are nice, some of the others have it in their head that theyre better than me. which pisses me off. ooh especially when it comes to makeup, I see some of these girls with unblended uneven ugly ass makeup and theyre all "can i put this on you and show you what it looks like" and I just wanna go "I don't trust you with a brush around _your own_ face, much less _mine_"


 lmao! That's how I feel at Ulta. Well I guess I'm lucky because the one Sephora in my state has nice girls with pretty makeup.


----------



## lioness90 (Feb 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I avoid the Ulta store near me... just some really weird experiences, especially when I was pregnant with my son last year.  Shopping online is better; free samples, no people, and a guarantee that the product hasn't been used!


 Plus cash back. And the products are usually in stock online. I prefer it to in-store shopping. I have to drive at least an hour to get to either an Ulta or Sephora and I hate driving.

Sorry for the multiple posts - I just figured out how to quote multiple people in one lol


----------



## viccckyhoang (Feb 3, 2013)

> It's no problem! I just brought Theodora anywaysÂ


 Nice! I'm sure that you'll love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 4, 2013)

I should not have ordered the Super-Saturated High Gloss Lip Color in Naked with my Glinda palette.  Naked and Glinda are nearly identical.  I am sooooo happy with the palette though.  I'm going to play with it for a few minutes now - if only to get a feel for the eyeliner, lip color, and eyeshadow textures.

ETA: Oh dear, I really like this eyeliner.  The lip color is a little darker than my natural lip color, but it still looks nice and natural.  I tried illusion, aura, and south and, like the lip color, it's nice and natural.  I look like myself, but better - exactly what my typical daily makeup looks like.  So far, I'm loving the palette.  I'm a little disappointed that it didn't come with a brush or applicator, but I had one, so it's no big deal.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Feb 4, 2013)

I have a loooot of Urban Decay eyeliners and I love them too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i put up my 'extra' ones on my blog sale  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> I should not have ordered the Super-Saturated High Gloss Lip Color in Naked with my Glinda palette. Â Naked and Glinda are nearly identical. Â I am sooooo happy with the palette though. Â I'm going to play with it for a few minutes now - if only to get a feel for the eyeliner, lip color, and eyeshadow textures. ETA: Oh dear, I really like this eyeliner. Â The lip color is a little darker than my natural lip color, but it still looks nice and natural. Â I tried illusion, aura, and south and, like the lip color, it's nice and natural. Â I look like myself, but better - exactly what my typical daily makeup looks like. Â So far, I'm loving the palette. Â I'm a little disappointed that it didn't come with a brush or applicator, but I had one, so it's no big deal.


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have a loooot of Urban Decay eyeliners and I love them too
> 
> 
> ...


 It's so much better than the other pencil eyeliners I've tried.  It went on so smoothly and was darker than I thought (nice surprise)!  I'm going to wear it again on Wednesday (Sunday, Monday, Wednesday, and Friday are my experimentation days - I have class on Tuesday, Thursday, and Saturday and really don't want to experiment on days I actually see people).  I want to see if it will last all day.  I have a feeling I'll be buying Urban Decay eyeliners in the future.  

If you use an Urban Decay eye primer, which one do you use?  I've been meaning to try it for a while, but there are so many options.   -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## viccckyhoang (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's so much better than the other pencil eyeliners I've tried.  It went on so smoothly and was darker than I thought (nice surprise)!  I'm going to wear it again on Wednesday (Sunday, Monday, Wednesday, and Friday are my experimentation days - I have class on Tuesday, Thursday, and Saturday and really don't want to experiment on days I actually see people).  I want to see if it will last all day.  I have a feeling I'll be buying Urban Decay eyeliners in the future.
> 
> If you use an Urban Decay eye primer, which one do you use?  I've been meaning to try it for a while, but there are so many options.   -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Urban Decay Primer Potion comes in Original, Eden, Sin, and Greed and I have all 4 of them in full size with 4 backups of the Original primer potion (since I use that one the most).. I would stick with the original first and then branch out to the other ones..

BUUUUUUT..

Urban Decay has their Original + Sin Eye Shadow Primer Potion Duo on sale for $22 which is so worth it since ONE of their regular primer potion is $20! So basically $2 more for another full size tube! :] Which is such an amazing deal and I think that you should totally do that!

If I had to put them in order from what shades I like the most to the least then it would have to be Original, Sin, Greed, and then Eden.

I hope that I kinda helped you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LAtPoly (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If I had to put them in order from what shades I like the most to the least then it would have to be Original, Sin, Greed, and then Eden.


 Yup! I 100% agree with that order, too!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yup! I 100% agree with that order, too!


 Great minds thinks alike! ;]

I just can't seem to love Eden enough... I'm gonna try to use it more often haha


----------



## LAtPoly (Feb 4, 2013)

So I opened my orders today!  Ah - both of the Oz palettes are super NICE!  I think they are the best palette's UD has come out with in awhile and I'm so glad to see them include a full-size lip pencil.  They do make really good ones.

Trying to decide if I want to keep the Glinda/Theodora lip pencils as I do have both Naked/F-bomb and they're permanent.  I have so many lip products it's impossible to finish anything because I switch daily.  

I'm going through my UD stash to see if I have similar shades.  Today I did the purple shade (Tornado) from the Glinda palette.  The closest I could find was Rockstar.  They're definitely in the same family/tones but Rockstar is a hint darker. 





Order: *1. Rockstar* (permanent/current), *2. Tornado* (LE from Oz), *3. Freakshow* (top, Deluxe/discontinued) / *Ransom* (tiny dot below, Deluxe/discontinued), *4. Vice* (LE from Vice palette), *5. Purple Haze* (non-matte version/discontinued), *6. Metropolitan* (discontinued), *7. Crash *(discontinued)

Another view:





I have slowly been scouring the ends of the Earth to find old vintage UD shades and for the fun of it finally swatched two oldies: Metropolitan and Crash.  O.M.G!  Both of those are SO PRETTY.  Probably glitterbombs but whoa, are they gorgeous and unlike anything UD has available anymore.  I _really_ wish they'd bring back some old shades in the new formula with all the edge and glitter - they are _so_ neat!

P.S. If anyone has some old UD shades they want to get rid of, slightly used or stuck away - let me know!  I still have a handful I'm looking for.

-L


----------



## LAtPoly (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Great minds thinks alike! ;]
> ...


 Eden's formula is too watery or something.  I hate blending it down.  And it makes me look a tad ghostly.  

Ho hum.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Feb 4, 2013)

Still lusting after the Theodora lip pencil  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Eden's formula is too watery or something.  I hate blending it down.  And it makes me look a tad ghostly.
> 
> Ho hum.


 This! I'm currently working my way through a travel sized bottle of Eden and soooo much product comes out on the brush and gets everywhere. It makes my eyelids look ghostly too, so I always have to be really careful to apply it neatly and cover it all with eyeshadow or I end up with ridiculous contrast between the primer and my skin haha.


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Urban Decay Primer Potion comes in Original, Eden, Sin, and Greed and I have all 4 of them in full size with 4 backups of the Original primer potion (since I use that one the most).. I would stick with the original first and then branch out to the other ones..
> ...


 Are the different "primer potions" different colors or different formulations altogether?  I think I have a sample of the purple one somewhere, but I'll get the $22 duo. I like the Tarte primer I have, but everyone seems to adore (and nearly fangirl over) the UD primers.  Thank you for the help!


----------



## LAtPoly (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are the different "primer potions" different colors or different formulations altogether?  I think I have a sample of the purple one somewhere, but I'll get the $22 duo. I like the Tarte primer I have, but everyone seems to adore (and nearly fangirl over) the UD primers.  Thank you for the help!


 IMO...somewhat both.  Sin/Original are both a little thicker whereas Eden/Greed are more liquid consistency.  All of them work well to hold shadows regardless of texture.

Original = clear.

Sin = champagne shimmer

Eden = matte light nude

Greed = true golden shimmer

Pretty much your shadows cover up the colors anyway - maybe it makes a slight difference if you match the base to your look.  (I do, but not sure it matters TBH.) But you could get away with wearing Sin/Greed alone for a sheer hint o' color.  Both are pretty.

-L


----------



## viccckyhoang (Feb 4, 2013)

Different shades and texture.. But the formulation is all great! I'm gonna do a post on Urban Decay Primer Potions now haha.. But i highly reccommend the original + sin duo since it is only $22 for TWO full sizes tube.. Hehe



> Are the different "primer potions" different colors or different formulations altogether? Â I think I have a sample of the purple one somewhere, but I'll get the $22 duo. I like the Tarte primer I have, but everyone seems to adore (and nearly fangirl over) the UD primers. Â Thank you for the help!


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> IMO...somewhat both.  Sin/Original are both a little thicker whereas Eden/Greed are more liquid consistency.  All of them work well to hold shadows regardless of texture.
> 
> ...





> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Different shades and texture.. But the formulation is all great! I'm gonna do a post on Urban Decay Primer Potions now haha.. But i highly reccommend the original + sin duo since it is only $22 for TWO full sizes tube.. Hehe


 Thank you!  I ordered the duo &amp; am looking forward to trying it.  I like the sound of Sin (never thought I'd say that).  Thank you for all the information, ladies!  I'm looking forward to reading your post, Vicky.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## viccckyhoang (Feb 5, 2013)

Was going to do the comparable post and primer potion post tmw morning but guess who left their camera at a different location.... &gt;.&lt; silly me.. Gonna pick it up tmw then officially post on wednesday! Sorry for making you girls wait :/


----------



## hindsighting (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still lusting after the Theodora lip pencil  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> This! I'm currently working my way through a travel sized bottle of Eden and soooo much product comes out on the brush and gets everywhere. It makes my eyelids look ghostly too, so I always have to be really careful to apply it neatly and cover it all with eyeshadow or I end up with ridiculous contrast between the primer and my skin haha.


 I'm pretty sure the Theodora lip pencil is just the F-Bomb pencil renamed, so you could always pick that up by itself.


----------



## Hellocat4 (Feb 5, 2013)

I got my Glinda palette from sephora yesterday. I will give it a spin today. It is gorgeous. I use the ud pp in "greed". I've never used the original ones. I may have tried "Eden" before- I did get a sample of it in my order.


----------



## cskeiser (Feb 6, 2013)

Ok.. I received my Glinda palette which I LOVE!!!... love purple! ... anyway, I ordered it from Sephora and received free the VIB 3 piece Tarte set with the oil, mascara and eyelash primer.  I have never used an eyelash primer before and was really hoping that it wouldn't do much so that I didn't have to add an extra product and step to my makeup routine....but, I like it.. it really lengthens and separates my lashes, which are pretty thin from 30 yrs of mascara use...lol... I see on Ulta and Sephora there are other eyelash primers out there that are a little less expensive... does anyone have a favorite?


----------



## viper4901 (Feb 6, 2013)

I got my order of both paletes and it was love at first sight !!!!


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cskeiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok.. I received my Glinda palette which I LOVE!!!... love purple! ... anyway, I ordered it from Sephora and received free the VIB 3 piece Tarte set with the oil, mascara and eyelash primer.  I have never used an eyelash primer before and was really hoping that it wouldn't do much so that I didn't have to add an extra product and step to my makeup routine....but, I like it.. it really lengthens and separates my lashes, which are pretty thin from 30 yrs of mascara use...lol... I see on Ulta and Sephora there are other eyelash primers out there that are a little less expensive... does anyone have a favorite?


 I really like the purple too.  The last purple eyeshadow I wore was a cheap drugstore one (I hadn't heard of Sephora or any of the subscription services).  I'm glad the purple in the Glinda palette is way more wearable.  I'm still trying to find my HG eyelash and eyeshadow primers.  I have the Clinique eyelash primer, but I don't love it.  It's not bad, but it's not excellent.  I've been using the Lashem serum since about mid-December and it has really improved the length of my eyelashes, but I'm tempted to give other eyelash primers another chance.  What else was in the 3-piece Tarte set?


----------



## brewgrl (Feb 6, 2013)

I have the Theodora palette. It's pretty. Lots of browns and a shimmery army green and a shimmery black and gold one. This is off memory as its at home. It has a super gorgeous deep red lippie that I am in love with and a black 24/7 liner. I am on the fence as the colors that it has that I don't already own I think I don't own for a reason.


----------



## cskeiser (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really like the purple too.  The last purple eyeshadow I wore was a cheap drugstore one (I hadn't heard of Sephora or any of the subscription services).  I'm glad the purple in the Glinda palette is way more wearable.  I'm still trying to find my HG eyelash and eyeshadow primers.  I have the Clinique eyelash primer, but I don't love it.  It's not bad, but it's not excellent.  I've been using the Lashem serum since about mid-December and it has really improved the length of my eyelashes, but I'm tempted to give other eyelash primers another chance.  What else was in the 3-piece Tarte set?


    The 3 piece Tarte set had the Maracuja oil, Lights, Camera, Lashes! mascara, and the Eyelash primer.


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cskeiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The 3 piece Tarte set had the Maracuja oil, Lights, Camera, Lashes! mascara, and the Eyelash primer.


 Ooh!  I might need to order that.  I've had that mascara on my Sephora shopping list for ages.


----------



## hindsighting (Feb 6, 2013)

Got my Glinda palette yesterday and used it today.. loving my combo of the pinky side of aura, magic, and a little tornado!


----------



## lioness90 (Feb 7, 2013)

I just got my Theodora palette and the eyeshadows are not as secured in the palette as the ones in my Glinda palette. They do not stay completely down but they aren't completely popping out either. Is everyone else having this problem?

I don't feel like going through the hassle of returning it. But there is a quality difference in my Glinda case vs. my Theodora case. Maybe I wanted so long to buy it that I got a reject that got put back on the line.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Feb 7, 2013)

Mine pop outs a bit but as long as it stays down then I'm fine with it (;



> I just got my Theodora palette and the eyeshadows are not as secured in the palette as the ones in my Glinda palette. They do not stay completely down but they aren't completely popping out either. Is everyone else having this problem? I don't feel like going through the hassle of returning it. But there is a quality difference in my Glinda case vs. my Theodora case. Maybe I wanted so long to buy it that I got a reject that got put back on the line.Â


----------



## katlyne (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my Theodora palette and the eyeshadows are not as secured in the palette as the ones in my Glinda palette. They do not stay completely down but they aren't completely popping out either. Is everyone else having this problem?
> 
> I don't feel like going through the hassle of returning it. But there is a quality difference in my Glinda case vs. my Theodora case. Maybe I wanted so long to buy it that I got a reject that got put back on the line.


 oddly enough, my glinda palette does that, not my theodora :/


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 8, 2013)

Finally placed my Glinda order at Sephora.. like a weak willed skin care fiend, I cashed in points for an Ole Henriksen serum and Bobbi Brown eye cream... Yay, can't wait to play with my palette!


----------



## Delicia (Feb 9, 2013)

I purchased both palettes, originally thinking I was going to prefer the Glinda, but after spending about a week playing around with different looks, I am reaaally loving the Theodora. I am so glad I got both palettes as I think the Theodora might end up being my favorite! I love how the green and gold shades work together, so pretty!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Feb 12, 2013)

The UD F&amp;F sale pushed me over the edge, so I just got Glinda.  Excited that I was able to get it at a discount!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Finally placed my Glinda order at Sephora.. like a weak willed skin care fiend, I cashed in points for an Ole Henriksen serum and Bobbi Brown eye cream... Yay, can't wait to play with my palette!


 I just placed an order at Sephora and got the Ole Henriksen serum and Bobbi Brown eye cream as well.  They had some good items to chose from this time!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 12, 2013)

> Â I just placed an order at Sephora and got the Ole Henriksen serum and Bobbi Brown eye cream as well.Â  They had some good items to chose from this time!


 I was going to wait since I had almost 400 points, but couldn't resist lol.


----------



## Hellocat4 (Feb 12, 2013)

I received my replacement Theodora yesterday. I will give it a whirl tomorrow. I'm so excited to use all of it!


----------



## bonita22 (Feb 12, 2013)

I ordered my Glinda palette through Ulta. I got my package in yesterday and to my surprise it was not what I ordered. On the packing slip it showed the order was for someone in Tennessee, I live in Arizona. Someone put the wrong items in the box with my shipping label. When I called ulta they said that person had received a third person's order and no one had received my order yet. They said they would refund my money but I had to first send back the items I received (I would be out of pocket on shipping) and then wait 8 days for my refund. I'm a little annoyed since I feel I'm being punished for their mistake. Using the packing slip, I will be returning the items to my local ulta and filing a claim with my credit card company. Probably wont be ordering on Ulta.com anymore. On the bright side, I received an email for Urban Decay's friends and family discount. The code is FFSPRING13 20% off. So I'll order it through urban decay now. Too bad I'll have to wait even longer for my Glinda  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SnowLeopard (Feb 12, 2013)

@bonita that's ridiculous it was their mistake you shouldn't have to pay to return it. Then you have to wait to be refunded. Unbelievable.


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I ordered my Glinda palette through Ulta. I got my package in yesterday and to my surprise it was not what I ordered. On the packing slip it showed the order was for someone in Tennessee, I live in Arizona. Someone put the wrong items in the box with my shipping label. When I called ulta they said that person had received a third person's order and no one had received my order yet. They said they would refund my money but I had to first send back the items I received (I would be out of pocket on shipping) and then wait 8 days for my refund. I'm a little annoyed since I feel I'm being punished for their mistake. Using the packing slip, I will be returning the items to my local ulta and filing a claim with my credit card company. Probably wont be ordering on Ulta.com anymore.
> 
> On the bright side, I received an email for Urban Decay's friends and family discount. The code is FFSPRING13 20% off. So I'll order it through urban decay now. Too bad I'll have to wait even longer for my Glinda


That's ridiculous. They should overnight you the proper items and send you a prepaid label to ship the other stuff back. That's a pretty big error on their part, since now you have some other person's info and product.


----------



## katlyne (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I ordered my Glinda palette through Ulta. I got my package in yesterday and to my surprise it was not what I ordered. On the packing slip it showed the order was for someone in Tennessee, I live in Arizona. Someone put the wrong items in the box with my shipping label. When I called ulta they said that person had received a third person's order and no one had received my order yet. They said they would refund my money but I had to first send back the items I received (I would be out of pocket on shipping) and then wait 8 days for my refund. I'm a little annoyed since I feel I'm being punished for their mistake. Using the packing slip, I will be returning the items to my local ulta and filing a claim with my credit card company. Probably wont be ordering on Ulta.com anymore.
> 
> On the bright side, I received an email for Urban Decay's friends and family discount. The code is FFSPRING13 20% off. So I'll order it through urban decay now. Too bad I'll have to wait even longer for my Glinda


 I'd be like "haha, no. heres whats gonna happen, youre going to send me another palette super quick, one that has a return shipping label included with it for this stuff, or, I'm going to dispute the charges to my credit card, keep the stuff, and order the palette from a different site, perhaps Sephora. its your choice."


----------



## ashleigh12 (Feb 13, 2013)

I ordered the Glinda palette from UD even though I would've liked the Sephora points. I guess I was worried it would sell out or something, lol. I've only used it twice since I bought it but I plan to use it more. Everytime I buy a new eyeshadow or palette it has it's "honeymoon period" where I use it nonstop for a few days, then I go straight back to my Naked palette ... I'm addicted to my Naked palette, lol.

But yeah, I do really like it. I just need to use it more.


----------



## nkjm (Feb 13, 2013)

Ordered my Theoroda palette with the UD F&amp;F sale so I'm super excited for it to get here...FRIDAYYY....


----------



## Flowerfish (Feb 13, 2013)

I have 6-7 UD pallets so was planning to skip on both of these, but since I don't have a build your own pallet yet I thought I may as well get one.  I ordered the Theodora pallet since I usually prefer to wear more neutral shades, but after looking at the swatches of the Glinda pallet on here it's probably just a matter of time before I get that one too.  

The only thing I am disappointed about in terms of the Theodora pallet is that the eye liner is in the color Zero, UD seems to insist on including this pencil in the majority of kits, I must have at least 10 of them!


----------



## lioness90 (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have 6-7 UD pallets so was planning to skip on both of these, but since I don't have a build your own pallet yet I thought I may as well get one.  I ordered the Theodora pallet since I usually prefer to wear more neutral shades, but after looking at the swatches of the Glinda pallet on here it's probably just a matter of time before I get that one too.
> 
> The only thing I am disappointed about in terms of the Theodora pallet is that the eye liner is in the color Zero, UD seems to insist on including this pencil in the majority of kits, I must have at least 10 of them!


 Yeah I was the same way - but vice versa. I got Glinda and was in love. But I saw the Theodora swatches and ended up getting that one too. 

They probably keep putting Zero eye pencil in the sets because everyone can wear it. I think the Perversion pencil could have been a good choice. Personally, the Perversion pencil makes my eyes really irritated when I use it on my waterline - it's the only 24/7 pencil that does that. But yeah, any pencil other than Zero and Perversion would be nice.


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Feb 13, 2013)

Just bought the Glinda palette today. So excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SnowLeopard (Feb 13, 2013)

Yeah it's kinda overkill with the pencil in Zero. I have at least 10 of them.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Yeah it's kinda overkill with the pencil in Zero. I have at least 10 of them.


 exactly &gt;.&lt; i started to give 'em away to family and friends!


----------



## SnowLeopard (Feb 13, 2013)

I would've been cool if they had a LE pencil for each palette, like an exclusive green and purple. Not that I needed to be swayed to buy both with an exclusive color though.


----------



## LAtPoly (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I would've been cool if they had a LE pencil for each palette, like an exclusive green and purple. Not that I needed to be swayed to buy both with an exclusive color though.


 Or re-include a color that was previously only a LE: Midnight Cowboy, Asphyxia, LSD, Mushroom, Whiskey, Covet - there's a few to choose from that people (like me) hoard!  I'm sure most people have a "boring" black kohl liner already.


----------



## spaceprincess (Feb 14, 2013)

woo hoo husband-to-be got both as valentines day gift for me.  I told him this is really good don't waste money on flower.


----------



## CourtneyB (Feb 14, 2013)

I also got the Glinda palette from the boyfriend for Valentine's Day gift. I'm so pleased ... I've been dying to get my hands on Glinda. I like the lip pencil and the green shades with Theodora, but Glinda is overall more diverse (and wearable) for me. There's too much brown in Theodora - I already have the Naked 2 palette, and I don't even often wear just neutrals. 

A++, Urban Decay.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Feb 14, 2013)

Haha I tell mine the same thing.. "DONT WASTE MONEY ON FLOWERS! Buy makeup, shoes, or clothes!"



> woo hoo husband-to-be got both as valentines day gift for me.Â  I told him this is really good don't waste money on flower. :icon_lol:


----------



## lioness90 (Feb 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I would've been cool if they had a LE pencil for each palette, like an exclusive green and purple. Not that I needed to be swayed to buy both with an exclusive color though.


 Yeah! They could have even given them LE names like Jealous and Tornado (after the eyeshadows).


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 14, 2013)

Yay, my Sephora order came in and I am loving Glinda! Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## Flowerfish (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I would've been cool if they had a LE pencil for each palette, like an exclusive green and purple. Not that I needed to be swayed to buy both with an exclusive color though.


 I completely agree; of course I ended up buying the pallet anyway, but a different eye pencil with a name that matched the theme of the pallet would have been fun and exciting.  A golden color named Yellow Brick Road, or an olive green color named Wicked, I mean the opportunities were endless here.  However, it's still a great pallet and lots of us ran out to buy it regardless of the color of the eyeliner so this never would have been a deal breaker, I just hope that one day UD starts to mix up the colors of the eyeliners they put in sets.


----------



## audiophilekate (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I completely agree; of course I ended up buying the pallet anyway, but a different eye pencil with a name that matched the theme of the pallet would have been fun and exciting.  A golden color named Yellow Brick Road, or an olive green color named Wicked, I mean the opportunities were endless here.  However, it's still a great pallet and lots of us ran out to buy it regardless of the color of the eyeliner so this never would have been a deal breaker, I just hope that one day UD starts to mix up the colors of the eyeliners they put in sets.


 Your proposed Wicked color would have been perfect in the Theodora palette.  I'm sure we're all swimming in black eyeliners and anything related to The Wizard of Oz has so many possibilities...  *sighs*  Oh well.  We can still dream.


----------



## LAtPoly (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Your proposed Wicked color would have been perfect in the Theodora palette.  I'm sure we're all swimming in black eyeliners and anything related to The Wizard of Oz has so many possibilities...  *sighs*  Oh well.  We can still dream.


 Right?!? Stash or the LE shade in Smog would have been perfect for that palette.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 15, 2013)

I saw these in person the first time today at sephora and ughhhh I want them both so bad. This makeout is painful, but I have sooo many eye shadows (and so many of those are urban decay), I can't justify it. SO SAD.


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Feb 16, 2013)

I gave in and got Glinda, when I saw the 20% off I had to do it. Kinda disappointed shipping was $8.00.. with tax and shipping everything I saved went back into the price 



. I got the Glinda because I have both Naked 1 and 2 and thought those colors were more neutrals and I just didn't think I needed any more neutral UD shadows. I am starting to really love the UD eyeshadows and liners. They are sending a sample of their BB cream and I'm excited to try it with the lip color it comes with. I hope the BB cream matches my skin tone.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Feb 16, 2013)

> I gave in and got Glinda, when I saw the 20% off I had to do it. Kinda disappointed shipping was $8.00.. with tax and shipping everything I saved went back into the priceÂ :bawling: . I got the Glinda because I have both Naked 1 and 2 and thought those colors were more neutrals and I just didn't think I needed any more neutral UD shadows. I am starting to really love the UD eyeshadows and liners. They are sending a sample of their BB cream and I'm excited to try it with the lip color it comes with. I hope the BB cream matches my skin tone.Â


 Their BB Cream is Spectrum, so it's supposed to match all skin tones! It did match mine


----------



## katelynbby (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm in love with Glinda palette.  I just love the sturdy packaging, big mirror, and the fact that when you open the palette you can set it down -the lid props up so you can still use the mirror.  Add in that you can change up the shadows (compare to the price of an UD customizable palette that only holds four shadows plus the price of each shadow)  and that you get a unique shade of liner and a wearable lip color.

Love.

Just wish they had a bit more room in the palette so it could also hold the lippie. 

Also I'm a loser and I keep just using the pink shade on my lid and crease.  I love making looks with the other shades, but I just keep coming back to dat pink.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 17, 2013)

I haven't done much with the two glittery shades, but I'm loving Glinda! Been rocking purple shadow looks since it came!


----------



## nkjm (Feb 17, 2013)

got Theodora last week and was  a little disappointed....it just...was a little redundant when i realized how many shades of brown i had from UD....lol


----------



## JustJenessa (Feb 17, 2013)

I bought Glinda yesterday when I was at Ulta. So far I love it! Although I only used it once lol. I'm a sucker for UD they are amazing I'm excited to play around with it to get some pretty spring looks with it.


----------



## Flowerfish (Feb 17, 2013)

The inevitable moment just came; I ordered the Glinda pallet.  I already had the Theodora pallet, but the fact that UD extended their friends and family sale for an extra day got me :-/  I knew I would never wear the rich purple color at the top left, so I ordered a different single to replace that one with which is how I ultimately justified getting this pallet; since with the 20% off sale for a little less than $5 more than the original $49 price I was able to get the pallet and replace the only color I don't like with one of my choosing.

I think these pallets are good deals, but with all the UD I have it was the last thing I needed.  However, no regrets the pallet looks amazing and I can't wait to use it.  The order is also coming with a sample of the UD BB cream that I just passed up at Sephora for 100 points so it works out well


----------



## coffeecardigan (Feb 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The inevitable moment just came; I ordered the Glinda pallet.  I already had the Theodora pallet, but the fact that UD extended their friends and family sale for an extra day got me :-/  I knew I would never wear the rich purple color at the top left, so I ordered a different single to replace that one with which is how I ultimately justified getting this pallet; since with the 20% off sale for a little less than $5 more than the original $49 price I was able to get the pallet and replace the only color I don't like with one of my choosing.
> 
> I think these pallets are good deals, but with all the UD I have it was the last thing I needed.  However, no regrets the pallet looks amazing and I can't wait to use it.  The order is also coming with a sample of the UD BB cream that I just passed up at Sephora for 100 points so it works out well


 I really don't think you will regret it; I have been using my Glinda so much in anticipation for spring!!!


----------



## Flowerfish (Feb 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really don't think you will regret it; I have been using my Glinda so much in anticipation for spring!!!


 Oh yeah, I haven't even received it yet and I already don't regret it   Can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Feb 20, 2013)

I won the Theodora palette from Courtney at Phyrra.net!  So excited, as I wasn't planning on buying it but definitely liked the green shadows and the design.


----------



## Flowerfish (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm upset, I ordered my Glinda pallet on Sunday and it hasn't even shipped yet. Online it just says, "In process". Super lame, I was hoping to use it this weekend.


----------



## coffeecardigan (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm upset, I ordered my Glinda pallet on Sunday and it hasn't even shipped yet. Online it just says, "In process". Super lame, I was hoping to use it this weekend.


 Who did you order from?  Urban Decay's tracking is very behind, in my experience.  I hope Glinda arrives at your house soon!


----------



## Flowerfish (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Who did you order from?  Urban Decay's tracking is very behind, in my experience.  I hope Glinda arrives at your house soon!


 I ordered directly from Urban Decay on the last day of their friends and family sale.  I've ordered items from their website probably 8-9 times in the past and this has never happened before.  At this point I probably would have preferred to pay the extra $ at Sephora and have it now!  I hope it arrives soon too, I need Glinda in my life!


----------



## katlyne (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I ordered directly from Urban Decay on the last day of their friends and family sale.  I've ordered items from their website probably 8-9 times in the past and this has never happened before.  At this point I probably would have preferred to pay the extra $ at Sephora and have it now!  I hope it arrives soon too, I need Glinda in my life!


 theyre probably behind because of the friends and family sale. the same thing happened to me when they had that "were on holiday, if you order now, we'll give you tons of free samples " back in december.


----------



## Flowerfish (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> theyre probably behind because of the friends and family sale. the same thing happened to me when they had that "were on holiday, if you order now, we'll give you tons of free samples " back in december.


 I think they are behind because of the friends and family sale too, but I still think this is a bit excessive.  2-3 days I could understand.  And back in December they at least said something like, "Although we can't ship right now, you can order" or something to that affect! There was no warning this time :-/


----------



## katlyne (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think they are behind because of the friends and family sale too, but I still think this is a bit excessive.  2-3 days I could understand.  And back in December they at least said something like, "Although we can't ship right now, you can order" or something to that affect! There was no warning this time :-/


 cuz it wasn't a sale. they were on straight up holiday and they told you up front that they weren't shipping.

this is a sale and they only have so many people who can pack orders.


----------



## bonita22 (Feb 22, 2013)

I



> I ordered directly from Urban Decay on the last day of their friends and family sale. Â I've ordered items from their website probably 8-9 times in the past and this has never happened before. Â At this point I probably would have preferred to pay the extra $ at Sephora and have it now! Â I hope it arrives soon too, I need Glinda in my life!


 I ordered on Friday and I didn't get the shipping notice until Tuesday &amp; I wont be getting my stuff until wednesday, which I think is a long time. It said on the website that they were off on Monday because of the holiday. I do think that they should have shipped your items by now. Hopefully you get your shipment confirmation soon.


----------



## Flowerfish (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> cuz it wasn't a sale. they were on straight up holiday and they told you up front that they weren't shipping.
> 
> this is a sale and they only have so many people who can pack orders.


 Exactly, last time they stated it upfront.

This is the only company I personally have encountered that has taken so long to ship (at least 5 days, including today) during a sale.  For instance when Sephora has their 20% VIB sale, when Old Navy just had a 20% off sale, and when Forever 21 recently had a sale.  Their shipping remained on track so there was no reason for me to assume things would be different with Urban Decay, especially since I have ordered from them several times before (including during previous friends and family sales) and have never experienced an extended processing time like this before.


----------



## Flowerfish (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I
> 
> I ordered on Friday and I didn't get the shipping notice until Tuesday &amp; I wont be getting my stuff until wednesday, which I think is a long time. It said on the website that they were off on Monday because of the holiday. I do think that they should have shipped your items by now. Hopefully you get your shipment confirmation soon.


 I must have been posting my previous comment around the same time as you were posting this one so I missed it.  Sorry!

I do think it is kind of a long time too.  The only reason I logged on to the UD website today to see what was up was because I thought I must have accidentally deleted a shipping notification.  But apparently I did not!

I really hope our Glinda pallets come soon, I'm jealous every time I see a swatch!


----------



## SnowLeopard (Feb 22, 2013)

UD did have something posted on their site last week or weekend that there would be a shipping delay due to their warehouse being closed for some reason, inventory or Presidents Day or something, and orders would not be packed and shipped until after Monday.


----------



## Flowerfish (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> UD did have something posted on their site last week or weekend that there would be a shipping delay due to their warehouse being closed for some reason, inventory or Presidents Day or something, and orders would not be packed and shipped until after Monday.


 Yeah when I ordered on Sunday the site did say they were closed on Monday which is all cool, but at this point I am looking at a Friday shipment best case scenario.


----------



## bonita22 (Feb 22, 2013)

> I really hope our Glinda pallets come soon, I'm jealous every time I see a swatch!


 I know how you feel! I really want to get my hands on the pallet asap. This is the second time I've ordered the Glinda pallet. The first time Ulta made a mistake and it took me a couple days to get my money back. Now Urban Decay is being slow on shipping. So by the time I finally receive my Glinda it will be almost a month since I first ordered it. Trying very hard to be patient!


----------



## SnowLeopard (Feb 22, 2013)

UD does have slower shipping, it's a smaller company and doesn't have the manpower of say Sephora's warehouse. There's probably only a few people and with the sale and closing they're probably a little back logged. If you selected UPS it might be further delayed bc of the storm, even though it doesn't snow in Florida the package will still go through the hub in Louisville and there are going to be a lot of canceled flights.


----------



## StillPooh (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This is the only company I personally have encountered that has taken so long to ship (at least 5 days, including today) during a sale.


Try ordering from bareescentuals.com during a sale sometime. It makes Urban Decay look like FedEx!


----------



## Flowerfish (Feb 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know how you feel! I really want to get my hands on the pallet asap. This is the second time I've ordered the Glinda pallet. The first time Ulta made a mistake and it took me a couple days to get my money back. Now Urban Decay is being slow on shipping. So by the time I finally receive my Glinda it will be almost a month since I first ordered it. Trying very hard to be patient!


 Oh no!  That is so sad!  Well I hope you get yours soon, you deserve it after been patient for so long.



> Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> UD does have slower shipping, it's a smaller company and doesn't have the manpower of say Sephora's warehouse. There's probably only a few people and with the sale and closing they're probably a little back logged. If you selected UPS it might be further delayed bc of the storm, even though it doesn't snow in Florida the package will still go through the hub in Louisville and there are going to be a lot of canceled flights.


 I took all of that in to consideration too, but at the same time even though they don't have the man power of Sephora they also don't have as high sales either so I feel like it kind of balances out.  The snow I would totally 100% understand if that plays a factor in delaying the item, but I just can't even contemplate that yet since it hasn't even had a chance to experience the snow LOL.



> Originally Posted by *StillPooh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Try ordering from bareescentuals.com during a sale sometime. It makes Urban Decay look like FedEx!


 I order from BE pretty regularly, their shipping I think is slower than other companies (not taking this long to ship though).  However since I order from BE somewhat often I know what to expect.  With Urban Decay I have ordered from them several times (including during previous friends and family sales) and have not experienced such a delay on shipping before.  Ultimately though even if there are other companies out there that might be worse than UD I still don't think at least 6 days to ship is good customer service.

So, even though there may be a few potential reasons for the delay in shipping, who wouldn't be disappointed if their item hadn't even shipped on the 6th day after they ordered it?


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Feb 22, 2013)

So I just tried the Glinda look - and I LOVE IT! It's sooo pretty. &amp; I'm amazed I actually got it to look okay!


----------



## kitten- (Feb 22, 2013)

I got both palletes today and just going to say WOW! The glinda is my favorite I love the lip color and everything and then theodora is good top not a "must have" I think but it was very pretty.


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Mar 11, 2013)

I've been loving these palettes, but I saw the movie today and TOTALLY understood the color inspirations, which I didn't see before. The Glinda colors are all from her costume, which is cool. I do wish that they would have put a burgundy red in the Theodora palette (her beginning outfit, which I love!), but I can see why they didn't.


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 12, 2013)

just out of curiosity, does anyone have any "looks" with the palette they can post? I can never decide if i like a product until I see some looks people have put together with it!


----------



## coffeecardigan (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> just out of curiosity, does anyone have any "looks" with the palette they can post? I can never decide if i like a product until I see some looks people have put together with it!


 Cora from Vintage or Tacky did some beautiful ones!


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 12, 2013)

awesome!! thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Flowerfish (Mar 13, 2013)

I finally received my Glinda pallet.  It took a while to be shipped so the novelty had kind of worn off by the time it arrived, however, so far I really like it.  I haven't used it much yet, but now that I have it at home it looks even better than it does in the store and online.  I really like all of the colors except just 1 which I bought a single UD eye shadow to switch it out with.  

I have been using the lip color and sadly it is just not a flattering shade for me.  I expected this when I ordered it so I'm not disappointed about that.

I am happy to finally have this awesome pallet!


----------



## bbbrandnewww (Apr 1, 2013)

My boyfriend's mom put Theodora in an Easter basket that she made me! So sweet. But I already have them both so I'm not sure what to do with the other? I feel bad returning it since I don't have a receipt or anything.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 1, 2013)

> My boyfriend's mom put Theodora in an Easter basket that she made me! So sweet. But I already have them both so I'm not sure what to do with the other? I feel bad returning it since I don't have a receipt or anything.


 Sell it online lol.. that was sweet of her.


----------



## coffeecardigan (Apr 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bbbrandnewww* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My boyfriend's mom put Theodora in an Easter basket that she made me! So sweet. But I already have them both so I'm not sure what to do with the other? I feel bad returning it since I don't have a receipt or anything.


 Do you still have the receipt from your original palette?  Just use that one!


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bbbrandnewww* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My boyfriend's mom put Theodora in an Easter basket that she made me! So sweet. But I already have them both so I'm not sure what to do with the other? I feel bad returning it since I don't have a receipt or anything.


 Since you have the other one you could always exchange it for something else at Sephora or ULTA if you have the receipt for the original one you bought. I don't consider it as scamming the company since you did buy it and it's like returning something you bought - new and unused. Now if you were to return the used one and keep the new one then that'd be different. I'd exchange it for eyeliners but that's just me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If anything you could sell it online.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Apr 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Since you have the other one you could always exchange it for something else at Sephora or ULTA if you have the receipt for the original one you bought. I don't consider it as scamming the company since you did buy it and it's like returning something you bought - new and unused. Now if you were to return the used one and keep the new one then that'd be different. I'd exchange it for eyeliners but that's just me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If anything you could sell it online.


 you would exchange it for some eyeliners! P


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 2, 2013)

Of course. I'm still jealous you know! LOL


----------



## Flowerfish (Apr 4, 2013)

I have a feeling I am completely alone in this thought, but is there anyone here who is not loving the Glinda pallet? I just haven't been able to get in to it. I thought I would love the color South and the gold and silver duo but there is just too much glitter fall out for me. It's like experimenting with midnight cowboy all over again. I'm not in to the purple, so after that there's only a few shades left that I use. In addition, the lip color is very unflattering on me and pretty much looks light brown-beige on me. In swatches I saw before ordering this it kinda had a pinkish tone to it, but it just doesn't look like that on me. It's sad since it appears as though everyone adores their Glinda pallet but it seems as though mine will end up sitting in a drawer for years.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 4, 2013)

> I have a feeling I am completely alone in this thought, but is there anyone here who is not loving the Glinda pallet? I just haven't been able to get in to it. I thought I would love the color South and the gold and silver duo but there is just too much glitter fall out for me. It's like experimenting with midnight cowboy all over again. I'm not in to the purple, so after that there's only a few shades left that I use. In addition, the lip color is very unflattering on me and pretty much looks light brown-beige on me. In swatches I saw before ordering this it kinda had a pinkish tone to it, but it just doesn't look like that on me. It's sad since it appears as though everyone adores their Glinda pallet but it seems as though mine will end up sitting in a drawer for years.


 While I am loving the palette, I really haven't used the gold or silver shades. They do require a little extra work, with fallout. Besides, that's a lot of eye bling for daytime lol. I think they'd be great for a night out, though, and will try to layer them over a cream shadow.


----------



## coffeecardigan (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have a feeling I am completely alone in this thought, but is there anyone here who is not loving the Glinda pallet? I just haven't been able to get in to it. I thought I would love the color South and the gold and silver duo but there is just too much glitter fall out for me. It's like experimenting with midnight cowboy all over again. I'm not in to the purple, so after that there's only a few shades left that I use. In addition, the lip color is very unflattering on me and pretty much looks light brown-beige on me. In swatches I saw before ordering this it kinda had a pinkish tone to it, but it just doesn't look like that on me. It's sad since it appears as though everyone adores their Glinda pallet but it seems as though mine will end up sitting in a drawer for years.


 I have not been reaching for it as much as I thought I would, but I do think that once my skin inevitably darkens a bit in summer I will use it more. I began to 'do' my eyes before my face; no more fallout, and I can pick out my blush and lips colors according to my eye look.  Where did you purchase it from?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 4, 2013)

I haven't tried the silver and gold, but I do love mine XD


----------



## katlyne (Apr 4, 2013)

I use the Glinda palette so much more than my Theodora palette...although, I say that and I've only ever used the glinda maybe....5 times...MAX. the theodora? Once. I'm terrible


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Apr 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I use the Glinda palette so much more than my Theodora palette...although, I say that and I've only ever used the glinda maybe....5 times...MAX. the theodora? Once. I'm terrible


  I want to buy the Theodora as soon as I have some money and by that I mean as soon as I have a job -.-'


----------



## lioness90 (Apr 4, 2013)

> I have a feeling I am completely alone in this thought, but is there anyone here who is not loving the Glinda pallet? I just haven't been able to get in to it. I thought I would love the color South and the gold and silver duo but there is just too much glitter fall out for me. It's like experimenting with midnight cowboy all over again. I'm not in to the purple, so after that there's only a few shades left that I use. In addition, the lip color is very unflattering on me and pretty much looks light brown-beige on me. In swatches I saw before ordering this it kinda had a pinkish tone to it, but it just doesn't look like that on me. It's sad since it appears as though everyone adores their Glinda pallet but it seems as though mine will end up sitting in a drawer for years.


 I've used my Glinda palette maybe twice. I agree that South and Oz have too much fall out - I avoid those shades but I haven't tried them wet yet. I love all of the other colors despite the fact that I don't really use them often lol I've used my Theodora palette more - especially the browns. Beware was my go-to wear-to-work eye shadow for a week or so and I love the Theodora lip pencil, except the fact that I have to sharpen it. I haven't touched the black in Spell or Jealous because those colors don't look good on me at all.


----------



## bonita22 (Apr 4, 2013)

While I agree that Oz has too much fallout, I didn't think South had much fallout. The only shade I will not be using is Oz. My go to shadow from the palette has been Illusion, it's just the perfect spring color. Even though the Glinda pencil could have used a bit more color as it looks nude on my lips, I still like it. It's a decent day color for me. Overall, I think Glinda was a great addition to my makeup collection.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Apr 4, 2013)

I could never spend that much on eyeshadow! I took a long time for me to be willing to spend that much on foundation which is something I wear daily! I wear eyeshadow quite a bit, but I'm cheap when it comes to that because I always put foundation under it, so even cheap stuff stays on well.


----------



## katlyne (Apr 4, 2013)

Lol. Well its not the staying I have an issue with, its color payoff. I prefer it when I only have to touch the brush to the surface to color my whole eyelid. The naked palettes are $50 each, the oz palettes are less than that(not by much, but still ;p. )


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Apr 4, 2013)

Meh. To me it's not worth it. I can't ever see myself spending that much on anything other than foundation, which like I said, I use everyday. It just seems ridiculous to me. And even though I'm a nail polish addict, I never spend more than around $8 on my polishes, and often spend much less.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Apr 4, 2013)

I've used the Glinda palette a few times since I bought it. I haven't used the Theodora palette even once! I am thinking about returning it or selling it, but I do like the packaging a lot. I just don't wear a lot of browns and greens. I am more of a pink/purple person.


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Apr 4, 2013)

I was so excited about my glinda palette but I just can't handle the glitter fallout. I like shimmer more than glitter chunks everywhere. I've used it a couple of times where as I've used my naked 2 palette every flipping day. Lol


----------



## katlyne (Apr 4, 2013)

I must be weird cuz I LOVEEEE the chunky glitter and I've never had it get all over the rest of my face.


----------



## Flowerfish (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have not been reaching for it as much as I thought I would, but I do think that once my skin inevitably darkens a bit in summer I will use it more. I began to 'do' my eyes before my face; no more fallout, and I can pick out my blush and lips colors according to my eye look.  Where did you purchase it from?


 I purchased it from the Urban Decay website during the friends and family sale.  Honestly, if I had got it from a physical store I probably would return it; but it's not worth the hassle of sending it back to Urban Decay.  I also apply my eye makeup before all my other makeup for fall out purposes, however (especially with the color South) chunks of glitter have fallen on to my cheeks during the day.  I always use an eye primer and pack the color on so I don't know what I could do to make it better.  I haven't had a lot of glitter fall out, probably between 3-5 pieces per day, but they get stuck on my face and just look silly.



> Originally Posted by *decayeddoll82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I was so excited about my glinda palette but I just can't handle the glitter fallout. I like shimmer more than glitter chunks everywhere.


 I agree 100% percent.  I wanted to love this pallet, but I just don't.

I sentenced myself to use the Glinda pallet every day for 2 weeks to see if I can get in to it; I am on my second week and although it's OK I just don't find myself liking it very much.  I feel like there must be something wrong with me since so many people really love this pallet.


----------



## StillPooh (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I purchased it from the Urban Decay website during the friends and family sale.  Honestly, if I had got it from a physical store I probably would return it; but it's not worth the hassle of sending it back to Urban Decay.  I also apply my eye makeup before all my other makeup for fall out purposes, however (especially with the color South) chunks of glitter have fallen on to my cheeks during the day.  I always use an eye primer and pack the color on so I don't know what I could do to make it better.


 When all else fails, try foiling chunky glitter shadows. I do it by dampening my brush with water and then dipping in the shadow. I started this with my beloved BE, but it should work with pressed shadows too.

Sephora used to sell a truly awesome brush for glitter shadows; it was a paddle shaped rubbery thing that kept even the worst glitterbombs from falling. For some reason they stopped making it.


----------



## lioness90 (Apr 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *StillPooh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When all else fails, try foiling chunky glitter shadows. I do it by dampening my brush with water and then dipping in the shadow. I started this with my beloved BE, but it should work with pressed shadows too.
> 
> Sephora used to sell a truly awesome brush for glitter shadows; it was a paddle shaped rubbery thing that kept even the worst glitterbombs from falling. For some reason they stopped making it.


 Yep, I wet my brush when I apply glittery (and powdery) shadows and it helps a lot. It even enhances the color a bit IMO.


----------



## Joi Turman (Apr 6, 2013)

I can't wait to try Theodora.  I have Glinda now and I love it!!!


----------



## mirandamanda (Apr 19, 2013)

Just got my Glinda palette, was wondering if theres anything I can do for the shadows that don't click in properly? I like to travel with my shadows but I don't want to take a chance with this palette if everything isn't 100% secure you know?


----------



## katlyne (Apr 19, 2013)

> Just got my Glinda palette, was wondering if theres anything I can do for the shadows that don't click in properly? I like to travel with my shadows but I don't want to take a chance with this palette if everything isn't 100% secure you know?


 The same thing happened with my Theodora palette, I just pop them in and twist a little so that part of the tab is stuck under the plastic


----------



## mirandamanda (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The same thing happened with my Theodora palette, I just pop them in and twist a little so that part of the tab is stuck under the plastic


 Thanks, I'll try that!


----------



## cskeiser (Apr 26, 2013)

I am SO in love with the Glinda palette... I think if I could only have two palettes of eye shadows it would be this one and Naked 2.  I'm seriously

considering buying a 2nd Glinda so that I have a spare when I hit pan on this one.... I wear a lot of purples and pinks, and love the silver in the

Glinda with these shades.


----------



## coffeecardigan (Apr 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cskeiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am SO in love with the Glinda palette... I think if I could only have two palettes of eye shadows it would be this one and Naked 2.  I'm seriously
> 
> ...


 I am in need of some inspiration-- what are some looks you can suggest with Miss Glinda?


----------



## cskeiser (Apr 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am in need of some inspiration-- what are some looks you can suggest with Miss Glinda?


 Here's what I've been doing when I'm wearing a purple and black or pink outfit... I put aura (both colors, I just drag my brush down the middle) along my brow bone and inside corners, some of the (pink) magic over the lid, followed by south (silver) along the outer half of the upper lid, and finally (plum) tornado in the outer corner v of both upper and lower lid.  I love the combo it gives of pink, purple and silver.... let me know how you like it if you try it out.


----------



## K16759 (Oct 22, 2013)

Urbandecay now has this palette for $24 dollars. And other new items in the sale section!!


----------



## Antidentite (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *K16759* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Urbandecay now has this palette for $24 dollars. And other new items in the sale section!!


Wow!  I wish I had waited!  $24 for Glinda is a really great deal.


----------



## Olga Ok (Oct 22, 2013)

I checked the sale section and its not there. It doesn't come up unless you search it. What other new items are in sale? How can I find them?


----------



## Antidentite (Oct 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Olga Ok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I checked the sale section and its not there. It doesn't come up unless you search it. What other new items are in sale? How can I find them?
http://www.urbandecay.com/makeup-sale

There is no picture of it in the sale section for some reason but the link is there.

Vintage Brow Box - $14

Vintage 24/7 Lip Pencil - $8

Naked Nail kit - $12

Urbanbrow - $9

and the Vintage 24/7 liners are now $4


----------



## K16759 (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## Olga Ok (Oct 22, 2013)

>


Thanks!


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Oct 22, 2013)

I just stumbled across it by being bored and not really in need of anything but Urban Decay sent me a promo email and I was looking at the sale items and boom - there it was, the Glinda palette, I was surprised to see it.  I love my Theodora palette but have two colors that don't work for me - I'm going to use the Glinda palette to supplement it and create my own perfect palette.  For $24, that's a deal.  Not to mention the eyeliner and lip pencil.  I love the packaging on the Oz palettes, I'm a sucker for good packaging.  I've actually had people (in the airport (I was using the mirror to redo my lipstick) comment on how pretty it was and ask what it was/where I got it.


----------



## TacomaGirl (Nov 14, 2013)

Picked up a Glinda pallet for $24. I wanted this when it first came out, but the price was higher that my interest in it. Today they have a 6 hour sale (Buy one eyeshadow get a four pan and additional eyeshadow for free) The also have a purple skull, zip up  hoodie I wanted. 8 eyeshadows, one hoodie, one refillable pallet, eye pencil and lip color for just about $100 after tax. That's a pretty great deal. Now I just have to wait for my package to arrive.


----------

